# The Classical Music Project, Part II



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

Here is a list of most of our selections so far (for the most recent selections, look over the last few pages of the thread): 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246. Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock" in D


----------



## Trout

Here is the new list:

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "Clock"


And the current board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

This is not a board, but a record of how many works we've enshrined by each composer, as of #304: 

24 - Bach, Beethoven
23 - Mozart
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler
9 - Schumann
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Ravel
5 - Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Bruckner, Handel, Janacek, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Liszt, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

The first vote of the new thread (after pjang23's vote from the old thread, as posted by Trout above):

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Josquin / Mozart / Glazunov


----------



## Conor71

After Science:

Josquin/Mozart/Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Gabrieli / Buxtehude / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4

Mozart / Josquin / Waltin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruckner / Josquin / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 13
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Josquin/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 13
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 15
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Buxtehude Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 13
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 4
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Buxtehude / Walton / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Josquin/Mozart/Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Mozart / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HO! Wha- What's this? Glazunov's at 12 already?? 

after mmsbls:

Glazunov / Bruckner / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

I'm eternally grateful. Thanks guys!

Oh, and I have a suggestion for organization: start grouping the works by composer. It doesn't really matter whether a work was nominated 30th or 178th, sometimes it just took time for people to remember to nominate them. Plus, they can be organized as first nominated and onward for each composer, to show what people really liked most by each person.


----------



## mmsbls

@Huilunsoittaja: If you vote more often, I will use my +2 for Glazunov. The work will get in much faster that way with both of us voting for it.


----------



## Oskaar

after Huilunsoittaja

Schumann/ Glazunov / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Air

After oskaar:

*Handel* / *Liszt* / (I love all the works, must I?)

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
*Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2*
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
*Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

Air said:


> After oskaar:
> 
> *Handel* / *Liszt* / (I love all the works, must I?)
> 
> Berg: Wozzeck - 7
> Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
> Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
> Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
> Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
> *Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2*
> Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 13
> *Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1*
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
> Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
> Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


Coincidentally enough, this was just uploaded on youtube today.


----------



## science

after Air:

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 15
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4

Josquin / Mozart / Walton


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Josquin/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 16
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 21
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Bruckner / Josquin / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 21
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, and I have a suggestion for organization: start grouping the works by composer. It doesn't really matter whether a work was nominated 30th or 178th, sometimes it just took time for people to remember to nominate them. Plus, they can be organized as first nominated and onward for each composer, to show what people really liked most by each person.


Huilunsoittaja, I started the "unranked recommendations" thread from this suggestion. It'll just be an alphabetical, unranked list of recommendations. Over the next few days, as I have time, I'll add all the recommendations we have here to that list. Other people can add stuff that they want to add to that.


----------



## pjang23

Berg Schumann Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> Huilunsoittaja, I started the "unranked recommendations" thread from this suggestion. It'll just be an alphabetical, unranked list of recommendations. Over the next few days, as I have time, I'll add all the recommendations we have here to that list. Other people can add stuff that they want to add to that.


Oh no, by seeing what you did on that thread, I think I was misunderstood. I didn't mean to create a completely _new _recommendations project, I meant to use what we already had and set it up categorically by composer. Sorry about that. But what you did is a new experiment, which I hope doesn't go haywire.  But I see your trick for finding the works by one composer using the search.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Liszt / Berg / Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Walton

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 15
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh no, by seeing what you did on that thread, I think I was misunderstood. I didn't mean to create a completely _new _recommendations project, I meant to use what we already had and set it up categorically by composer. Sorry about that. But what you did is a new experiment, which I hope doesn't go haywire.  But I see your trick for finding the works by one composer using the search.


I'm sorry - Here is what you wanted:

Adam: Giselle
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge ("The Art of the Fugue"), BWV 1080
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier", op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, "Moonlight", op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, "Eroica", op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral", op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Bizet: Carmen
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45 
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Copland: Appalachian Spring
D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: La Mer ("The Sea") 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune ("Prelude to the afternoon of a faun") 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: String quartet
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gorecki: Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", op. 36
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, "Lord Nelson Mass" 
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, "Erdödy"
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock" in D
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, "London"
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth") 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 "Tragic" in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #9
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian", op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps ("Quartet for the End of Time")
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, "Jupiter", K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, "Organ", op. 78
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden", D. 810 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, "Unfinished", D. 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, "Great", D. 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder ("Four Last Songs") 
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen ("The Ring of the Nibelung") 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: String Quartet


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 15
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2

Prokofiev / Liszt / Walton


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruckner / Handel / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Buxtehude / Gabrieli / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 22
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc

Schumann/Liszt/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 15
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
*Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 24 Scumann to the list*
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

New List:

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12

Updated board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 15
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## pjang23

Berg Glazunov Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 17
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 14
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 2
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 19
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3

Josquin / Prokofiev / Liszt


----------



## science

Prokofiev disappeared at Oskaar's vote, but I put it back on the board.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Josquin / Prokofiev / Liszt


Curious, didn't you just vote _for_ the Liszt yesterday?


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (some extra points got taken off and added on in post #35 - I'm guessing oskaar couldn't make up his mind on his votes and then forgot to add/subtract certain points back...)


Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 19
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

science said:


> Prokofiev disappeared at Oskaar's vote, but I put it back on the board.


Sorry...dont know how that happened..


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Curious, didn't you just vote _for_ the Liszt yesterday?


Yes, and I will vote for it again. I just couldn't find the negative vote.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc's work:

Josquin/Handel/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 21
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Josquin / Bruckner / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 23
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


One more point for Josquin should do it.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Buxtehude / Josquin / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
*Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 24*
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé


Updated Board:


Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

Glazunov / Prokofiev / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 16
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 18
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Mozart/Prokofiev/Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2

Prokofiev / Berg / Handel


----------



## pjang23

Berg Glazunov Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

after pjang23

Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen/Glazunov/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 17
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2
*Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2*


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gabrieli / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Bruckner / Walton / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 20
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3

Mozart / Prokofiev / Bruckner


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Handel/Mozart/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 20
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 22
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 23
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Walton / Glazunov 

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 23
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## pjang23

Never thought I'd be one to defend a Modernist work. 

Berg Glazunov Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 22
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## Oskaar

Janácek: Dumka / Sinding / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 23
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3
*Janácek: Dumka - 2*


----------



## Oskaar

pjang23 said:


> Never thought I'd be one to defend a Modernist work.


I love a lot of modernistic works, but I did not like this one.


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Bruckner / Walton / Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 23
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4

Mozart / Prokofiev / Glazunov


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (post #63)

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 5
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Handel/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks +2/ Liszt: Années de pèlerinage +1/none

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

TrazomGangflow said:


> Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks +2/ Liszt: Années de pèlerinage +1/none


Thanks for voting, however I believe the negative vote is required.


----------



## mmsbls

After TrazomGangflow:

Glazunov / Mozart / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 20
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Note: This board needs to be corrected for TrazomGangflow's negative vote (There was none).


----------



## pjang23

Berg Mozart Bruckner (Okay, Mozart first)

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> Note: This board needs to be corrected for TrazomGangflow's negative vote (There was none).


I believe Air may have done this a little while ago too... Maybe we should include the option for people to not use the negative vote - but if they don't use it they can only give one point to each work of their choice. In which case we could take one point off Handel? I'm open to suggestions. science what do you think?


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Buxtehude / Gabrieli / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I believe Air may have done this a little while ago too... Maybe we should include the option for people to not use the negative vote - but if they don't use it they can only give one point to each work of their choice. In which case we could take one point off Handel? I'm open to suggestions. science what do you think?


I think if we allow people not to use the negative vote, we should just not allow the negative vote. Making it optional invites a load of hostility.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I think if we allow people not to use the negative vote, we should just not allow the negative vote. Making it optional invites a load of hostility.


I'm in favor of keeping it otherwise the list may become too chaotic as every nominated piece will make it. I know it is often difficult to pick out that work, but it helps maintain a little bit of balance and order.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> I'm in favor of keeping it otherwise the list may become too chaotic as every nominated piece will make it. I know it is often difficult to pick out that work, but it helps maintain a little bit of balance and order.


I think I agree with this...

What do you guys think - is it simply a case of removing the persons votes off the board, if they don't use the negative?


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I think I agree with this...
> 
> What do you guys think - is it simply a case of removing the persons votes off the board, if they don't use the negative?


I think that's a good solution.

It's in line with the rules:



science said:


> 2. ... If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


We cannot guess what he would have voted against, so until he informs us, we should just skip the vote.


----------



## science

So, I'll do the deed; here's the corrected board: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

TrazomGangFlow, your vote was skipped because it wasn't legal and we couldn't fix it. Pick a negative vote and we'll retroactively count it if you wish; or you can just skip it and vote again.


----------



## Air

In light of this, my -1 from the last vote will go to Glazunov. No hard feelings.

Board now stands:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

Good enough. I'd forgotten about your vote! Hopefully TrazomGangFlow will show up and give us a negative vote too.

Air, you haven't voted in a long time...


----------



## Air

science said:


> Air, you haven't voted in a long time...


Sorry! Really busy. I can't make any long-term commitments to any threads, really, because things come up once in awhile that make it really hard to be consistent. Recently, when such a situation came up, I've stuck to the keyboard works thread since I'm in charge there. But I've sometimes even become an absentee on my own thread for a few days. Well, once that's over I'll try to concentrate more over here.


----------



## Conor71

After Air:

Mozart/Prokofiev/Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

after Conor71's vote:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22*
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 29*
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Prokofiev / Mozart / Glazunov


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27

New board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After science

Sinding /Janácek/ Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Bruckner / Handel / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After oskaar:

Janacek/Handel/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 21
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Oskaar

Have you all listened to Sinding? Bet it is on utube. But by all means. There are many good works here to wote on.


----------



## pjang23

Berg Glazunov Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 20
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> Have you all listened to Sinding? Bet it is on utube. But by all means. There are many good works here to wote on.


I find its a pretty nice and enjoyable work, nice recommendation. I may vote against the Janacek though which is also an enjoyable work, but we've had a big influx of Janacek on here lately (I think he currently has as many works enshrined as Handel right now, and more than Berlioz and Monteverdi). You don't have to worry about such things in your voting, but these things do effect how I vote, ( I try to go for a nice distribution of works among the major composers) so I just felt like explaining that to you.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Liszt / Berg / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 20
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Glazunov / Handel / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 19
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
*Bruckner: Te Deum - 18*
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 25*
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Shostakovich / Liszt / Bruckner


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5

New board: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 18
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ravel: La Valse / Bruckner / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
*Bruckner: Te Deum - 19*
*Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 9
*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12*
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum

New board: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Air

This thread is like a safe haven on this forum right now.

Liszt / Walton / Prokofiev

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6


----------



## kv466

So tdc was kind enough to show me how to have fun with the Top 200 but, gosh, I just feel completely useless and plain dumb when I see these lists! What's annoying is that I know most of the pieces being mentioned but,...ahh, anyway. Thank you all for being so wonderfully insane in doing this! Nice to see so much great music being shared with those who may not know of it.


----------



## pjang23

Buxtehude Berg Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 14
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Janacek/Handel/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 14
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 10
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Buxtehude / Walton / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 10
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## science

As of #309: 

24 - Bach, Beethoven, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Ravel
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Handel, Janacek, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Liszt, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Josquin, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## Oskaar

after tdc

Sinding/Janacek/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 10
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 10
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6

Berg / Shostakovich / Walton


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ravel / Walton / Janacek


Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 10
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Handel/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 11
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Buxtehude / Gabrieli / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
*Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 18*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 11
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri


Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 11
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## pjang23

Handel Berg Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 13
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 / Handel / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 14
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Handel / Walton / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 16
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 8


----------



## Air

After Trout:

*Handel* / Walton / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
*Berg: Wozzeck - 11*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
*Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks - 18*
Janácek: Dumka - 2
*Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11*
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks


Updated Board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Sinding


----------



## tdc

After science:

Prokofiev / Ravel / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 1
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Beethoven/Berg

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## Conor71

After Klavierspieler:

Prokofiev/Shostakovich/Schmidt

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After Conor71
Sinding/Janacek/Berg

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 8
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 4
*Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 - 18
*Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Sinding


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 9


----------



## science

As of 312: 

24 - Bach, Beethoven, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Prokofiev, Ravel
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Janacek, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Liszt, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Josquin, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## Trout

After science:

Walton / Ravel / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Beethoven/Berg

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Liszt / Gabrieli / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 / Beethoven / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Based on post #123 where the number of works per composer is listed, perhaps some composers are under-represented. Probably everyone thinks that's the case, but they may have different people in mind. I just added a Saint-Saens work because he only had 1 work on the list. Other possibilities are:

Grieg - Peer Gynt Suites (we could separate them into two)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol
Borodin - Symphony No. 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovtsian Dances

Anyone like these?

Also Bach. Beethoven, and Mozart are way out ahead (as I believe they should be), but what surprises me is that they have the identical number of works. Is that a coincidence or have some people been nominating works to even things up?


----------



## pjang23

I'm familiar with your Grieg and Rimsky-Korsakov.

Berg Liszt Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> Based on post #123 where the number of works per composer is listed, perhaps some composers are under-represented. Probably everyone thinks that's the case, but they may have different people in mind. I just added a Saint-Saens work because he only had 1 work on the list. Other possibilities are:
> 
> Grieg - Peer Gynt Suites (we could separate them into two)
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol
> Borodin - Symphony No. 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovtsian Dances
> 
> Anyone like these?
> 
> Also Bach. Beethoven, and Mozart are way out ahead (as I believe they should be), but what surprises me is that they have the identical number of works. Is that a coincidence or have some people been nominating works to even things up?


Liszt, and Berlioz could definitely use more works. Also - Rameau (one of the greatest baroque composers - who as of yet doesn't have one work enshrined), and Purcell who is also easily one of the greatest baroque composers only has 1 work enshrined. Handel also could use more works on the board. Wagner obviously as well, but I agree he is a special case as his Ring Cycle which is already enshrined is a massive work equal to 4 individual works.

I try to ensure Bach has at least close to (or imo preferably more) as many works enshrined as Beethoven or Mozart, so yes, sometimes I do nominate extra Bach based on those numbers.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame / Schubert: Piano Trio #2 / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 14
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


The medieval era needs representation so I nominated this masterpiece.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Beethoven/Berg

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 14
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

@pjang23:

If you stop voting against Janacek, I'll stop voting against Berg.


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Liszt / *Rameau* / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 16
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
*Rameau: Les Indes Galantes*
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 2
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11

Tannhauser or Lohengrin?


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Beethoven / Saint-Saens / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 16
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Rameau / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
*Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - 18*
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage


Updated Board:


Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 2
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 11


----------



## science

I forgot to vote this morning!

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 3
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 13

Walton / Machaut / Berg


----------



## Trout

After science:

Walton / Machaut / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
*Berg: Wozzeck - 8*
*Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8*
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
*Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 15*


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast

Updated Board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Beethoven/Schmidt (sorry)

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven / Saint-Saens / Shostakovich

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rameau / Machaut / Sinding

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6


----------



## pjang23

Klavierspieler said:


> @pjang23:
> 
> If you stop voting against Janacek, I'll stop voting against Berg.


I'm okay with a ceasefire. I was thinking a third Janacek enshrinement within 20 works is a bit much. I don't want to eliminate the Janacek, but I do want some other composers get some works in first.

Saint-Saens Ravel Gabrieli

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23

Janacek/sinding/berg

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été / Schubert / Janacek

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


I really don't like the idea of a 5th Janacek work making it in while Stravinsky, Sibelius, and Liszt have 4, Monteverdi has 3, Berlioz has 2, and many other significant composers have yet to make an appearance.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Beethoven/Ravel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 11
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7

Machaut / Beethoven / Saint-Saens


----------



## science

pjang23,

I feel Saint-Saens' violin concerto #3 and cello concerto #1, and maybe also his piano trios, should be in front of his piano concertos. Do you like any of those works?


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Beethoven / Saint-Saens / Shostakovich

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 - 14*
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## mmsbls

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7

Highest value on the board is 7. I wonder how long it's been since that was the case.


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> pjang23,
> 
> I feel Saint-Saens' violin concerto #3 and cello concerto #1, and maybe also his piano trios, should be in front of his piano concertos. Do you like any of those works?


Wow, I had a gut feeling one of those was already in, but Saint-Saens actually only has one work. I like both of the string concerti (haven't tried the piano trios), but I also think the 2nd piano concerto is pretty good. If you'd like, I could help you push one of the string concerti up the list past PC#2.


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Rameau / Berlioz / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 6
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aw man, I completely forgot about checking on this thread, I would have loved to do that death (life) blow for the Glazunov symphony.

after Air

Shostakovich / Ravel / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 6
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7

Well, here's another proposition for the future: A Glazunov ballet. Either Raymonda or the Seasons, but I think the Seasons might just stand a little higher than Raymonda for popularity.


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Wow, I had a gut feeling one of those was already in, but Saint-Saens actually only has one work. I like both of the string concerti (haven't tried the piano trios), but I also think the 2nd piano concerto is pretty good. If you'd like, I could help you push one of the string concerti up the list past PC#2.


Ok, sounds good. I will donate all my +2 votes to it as long as we won't cause trouble with an impending enshrinement.

Also, I'll give PC #2 another listen, and see if I can get enthusiastic enough about it to help push it.


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, here's another proposition for the future: A Glazunov ballet. Either Raymonda or the Seasons, but I think the Seasons might just stand a little higher than Raymonda for popularity.


Soon's I have votes free, I'd be happy to give some to the Seasons.


----------



## science

Ok, hadn't realized it, but Saint-Saen's PC #2 is pretty nice - but I still like the cello concerto #1 better. So let's do cello concerto 1, piano concerto 2, and then we can consider other Saint-Saens works later. 

While we're on the French romanticism, I'd be eager to do any work by Chausson that I know and could get help with.


----------



## science

As of #315 

25 - Beethoven
24 - Bach, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Prokofiev, Ravel
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Janacek, Liszt, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Josquin, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams, Walton
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

For comparison - this is not meant as praise or criticism of either list, just plain, raw information - here is the count of the original enshrinement project, which is now at 415. 

35 Beethoven 
34
33
32
31
30
29
28
27
26
25
24
23
22 Mozart
21 Schubert
20
19
18 Brahms 
17
16
15
14 Bach
13
12 Shostakovich 
11
10 Mahler
9 Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky 
8 Haydn, Prokofiev 
7 Bartok, Dvorak, Rachmaninov 
6 Bruckner, Chopin, Mendelssohn, R. Schumann, Tchaikovsky 
5 Messiaen 
4 Ligeti, Lutoslawski, Sibelius, R. Strauss, Verdi, Wagner 
3 Adams, Barber, Berg, Britten, Copland, Dutilleux, Falla, Handel, Janaeck, Liszt, Poulenc, Schnittke, Schoenberg 

2 Albeniz, Berlioz, Bernstein, Boulez, Elgar, Faure, Franck, Gorecki, Grieg, Hindemith, Monteverdi, Nielsen, Puccini, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Stockhausen, Suk, Szymanowski, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Zelenka 

1 Abel, Alfven, Allegri, Berio, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bridge, Bruch, Busoni, Carter, Charpentier, Coates, Coleridge-Taylor, Daugherty, Davies, Duruflé, Enescu, Feldman, Finzi, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Golijov, Gubaidulina, Harrison, Holst, Honneger, Hovhaness, Hummel, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Ives, Josquin, Kancheli, Kurtág, Langgaard, Lindberg, Locatelli, MacMillan, Milhaud, Mondonville, Mussorgsky*, Nørgård, Ockeghem, Paderewski, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Revueltas, Rochberg, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Saariaho, Saint-Saëns, W. Schumann, Scriabin, Silvestrov, Smetana, Spohr, J. Strauss, Sweelinck, Takemitsu, Tallis, Tarrega, Villa-Lobos, Vivaldi, Walton, Webern, Weill, Xenakis


----------



## Trout

I like the great variety that list has, but Bach at 14?!?


----------



## science

The talkclassical list is a touch more traditional than the amazon list because of the mandatory negative vote. There was a passionate Beethoven fan on the amazon project for awhile, and there has been a passionate 20th century music fan there too. I think talkclassical may be doing a bit better with Baroque and Renaissance music.


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Rameau / Berlioz / Saint-Saens 

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 4
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Schubert/Shostakovich/Sinding

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 4
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 4
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6

SS CC / Shostakovich / Gabrieli


----------



## Trout

After science:

Machaut / Berlioz / Janacek


Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

I guess I'll just leave Janacek be for now (or give him just enough votes to keep him where he is).

After Trout:

Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah/Schubert/Ravel

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Oskaar

After Klavierspieler

Sinding/Janacek/Berg
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 8
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah -2 (Klavierspieler forgot to add points)

And you should all come to the alternative cmp too, to sprite it up a little!


----------



## tdc

After oskaar:

Gabrieli / Berg / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 8
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah -2


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens CC / Berg / Saint-Saens PC

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 8
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah -2


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 10
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah -2

SS CC / Machaut / Sinding


----------



## Trout

After science:

Machaut / Berlioz / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 12
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tallis/Schubert/Ravel

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 12
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Saint-Saëns CC / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 12
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4

I thought the Saint-Saens PC would have more support than the CC, but I'm happy to support the CC.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice / Machaut / Sinding

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 13
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## science

I'm loving the proliferation of Renaissance and Baroque works!


----------



## pjang23

Machaut / Berg / Gabrieli

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 4
*Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame - 15*
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 8
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4

SS CC / Berg / Rameau


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Janacek/sinding/berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## science

Oskaar, I'm feeling sorry for you and admiring your patience with Janacek. I will wait until enshrinement #322 so that there are 20 enshrinements between the two Janacek works, which should appease some of the people voting against it now, and then I will help you enshrine it.


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Berlioz / Schubert / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tallis/Schubert/Ravel

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler: 

Gluck / Ravel / Saint-Saens PC

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 10
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Saint-Saens CC / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 12
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## pjang23

SSCC SSPC Berlioz

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Rameau / Berlioz / Ravel

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Oskaar

After Air

Janacek/ Sinding/ Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 8
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 - 16*
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6

SS CC / Berg / Sinding


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Shostakovich/Schubert/Sinding

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Berlioz / Schubert / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Berlioz / Gluck / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 5
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## pjang23

Gluck Berlioz Schubert

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 13
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 13
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 10
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Berlioz / Rameau / Schubert

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 15
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 10
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 2
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## science

after Air: 

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 15
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 3
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6 

Shostakovich / Grieg / Gabrieli


----------



## Trout

After science:

Berlioz / Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
*Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été - 17*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 3
Janácek: Dumka - 4
*Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10*
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 3
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tallis/Beethoven/Ravel

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 3
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After Klavierspieler

Janacek/Grieg/Berg

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 7
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 6
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## tdc

After oskaar:

Rameau / Gluck / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 4
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Grieg / Beethoven / Shostakovich

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## pjang23

Berg Rameau Gabrieli

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Rameau / Berg / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8

Sorry, I'm weak. I can't subtract from Berg. Maybe someone after me can do the honors.


----------



## science

after Air: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 4
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9

Beethoven / Tallis / Berg


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner: Lohengrin / Ravel / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 6
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Wagner: Lohengrin - 2


I'm actually (somewhat) cheating. I've only heard orchestral highlights of Lohengrin, not the full opera which I intend on listening to soon.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Beethoven / Shostakovich

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 3
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Wagner: Lohengrin - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Rameau / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 2
*Rameau: Les Indes Galantes - 16*
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Wagner: Lohengrin - 2


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes



Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Wagner: Lohengrin - 2


----------



## pjang23

Berg Wagner Tallis

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## science

Our rate of enshrinement and spirit of cooperation have been awesome. I applaud us!


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Berg / Wagner / Janacek

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 13
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 1
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 4


----------



## science

after Air:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
*Berg: Wozzeck - 15*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 1
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3

Berg / Shostakovich / Wagner


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Janácek: Dumka - 1
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## science

as of 320: 

25 - Beethoven
24 - Bach, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Prokofiev, Ravel
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Janacek, Liszt, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Berlioz, Elgar, Faure, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berg, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Josquin, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Walton
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

Aside from things enshrined recently or on the board, what is left from our previous rounds of discussions about what to enshrine? 

I think I remember someone agreed with me that it would be good to push

- Adams: Shaker Loops
- Biber: Rosary Sonatas
- Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
- Ligeti: Lux aeterna
- Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations
- Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! 
- Schutz: The Christmas Story

I don't remember anyone agreeing with me about

- Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne 
- Charpentier: Te Deum 
- Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
- Chausson: Poeme for Violin & Orchestra
- Corelli: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
- Crumb: Black Angels 
- Handel: Coronation Anthems 
- Milhaud: La création du monde 
- Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
- Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
- Nono: Intolleranza 1960
- Perotin: Viderunt omnes (or anything else I know) 
- Purcell: King Arthur
- Purcell: Odes (or any particular ode that I know, maybe esp. the Yorkshire Feast Song)
- Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
- Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
- Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
- Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 

Some other things that have occurred to me lately: 

- Albinoni: Oboe Concerto op. 9.2
- Alkan: Grande Sonate Les 4 Ages
- Faure: (about anything you want)
- Ives: Central Park in the Dark
- Ives: The Unanswered Question
- Kodaly: Hary Janos suite
- Liszt: Nuages gris
- Liszt: Totentanz
- Orff: Carmina Burana (I know, I know, but you know we should put this on at some point) 
- Ravel: Bolero (I know, I know, but you know we should put this on at some point)
- Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 (though I've promised to push the piano concerto #2 first)
- Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony 
- Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Schubert / Janacek (sorry)

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Oskaar

after trout

Schubert/sinding/gabrieli

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 8
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After oskaar:

Tallis/Beethoven/Ravel

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 9
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 8
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Grieg / Beethoven / Shostakovich


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 7
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 8
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## mmsbls

@science: Of your suggestions I would support the following in order:

Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Albinoni: Oboe Concerto op. 9.2
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 or Piano Concerto #2 
Chausson: Poeme for Violin & Orchestra
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, op. 6

For Piazzolla I would strongly support his Four Seasons


----------



## tdc

@science

Great list, there are some things I haven't heard there. But honestly as far as what I have heard the only things I _might_ vote against on that list would be the Orff, Shostakovich, The Manfred Symphony, Saint Saens and Ravel.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gluck / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 10
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 12
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3

Beethoven / Saint-Saens / Schubert


----------



## Oskaar

:scold:I miss my Janacek! I came to late to save him today.


----------



## science

oskaar said:


> :scold:I miss my Janacek! I came to late to save him today.


Add it back whenever you want. I will help you as soon as we have #322 done.

(If it's any condolence, it appears that my Shostakovich is about to take the plunge as well.)


----------



## Oskaar

science said:


> Add it back whenever you want.


Hehe...Maybe I will add it back, maybe I find new "childs"! :tiphat:


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Shostakovich / Sinding

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 14
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


I don't mean to pick on your suggestions, oskaar. There's just no piece I really want to subtract from, so I'll try rotating the vote.


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Saint-Saens Grieg

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 16
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Beethoven/Tallis/Ravel

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 - 18*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16

Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Air

I know many of you don't like Bel Canto opera. But we have none right now. So I figured, we need some. I picked my two favorites.

After Klavierspieler:

Donizetti / Rossini / Ravel

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 10
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Gluck / Ravel / Tallis

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Grieg / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3

Shostakovich / Saint-Saens / Grieg


----------



## science

The question, O ye sleepy-heads of the western hemisphere, is, "Am I going to get to vote after my own self?"


----------



## maestro267

After science:

Saint-Saëns / Ravel / Donizetti

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3

(Hope I've done that right)


----------



## science

After maestro267 whose vote was done exactly correct: 

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3

Shostakovich / Saint-Saëns / Ravel


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner / Rossini / Grieg


Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## science

My bad Trout. Good eyes.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Gluck / Ravel / Saint Saens

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 14
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## pjang23

Gluck Donizetti Schubert

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Tallis/Grieg/Rossini

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 9
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Grieg / Saint-Saëns / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## Oskaar

after sxience

Schubert/sinding/gabrieli

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 12
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Wagner: Lohengrin - 3


----------



## tdc

corrected board: 


Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After tdc:

Ugh, you're making this really hard right now, lots of really great stuff to choose from, and nothing I want to minus from, so it's only done for rules' sake.

Grieg / Ravel / Schubert

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 7
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Tallis / Shostakovich / Sinding

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 5


Edit: Oops, I voted 15 minutes early. Please ignore this until then


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 4

Shostakovich / Saint-Saens / Wagner


----------



## science

Arguably Brahms was way over-represented in the first 21 works we enshrined, but in the last 100 works we've only enshrined two works by him. I wonder what would get support? IMO we made a mistake putting his string quartets on the list so high, and now we're making a mistake not putting more of his other, and IMO much better chamber music on the list at all. I'm thinking of

- Cello Sonata #1
- Cello Sonata #2
- Piano Quartet #2
- String Sextet #2
- Violin Sonata #1

It seems like maybe there is an urge to keep Schubert equal to Brahms (am I wrong? is it just coincidence that they've had about the same # of enshrined works the entire time?). If so, then I'm willing to work with that. In particular, more of his solo piano should go on the list - Moments musicaux, several more piano sonatas, German Dances - as well as the Arpeggione Sonata, maybe symphony 5, mass 6 or 9.


----------



## science

Also, I'd be interested in some Delius (anything that I know), and Mozart's String Trio, and his symphony #25 ("the little G minor").

Maybe Schumann's Ghost Variations.


----------



## Air

After science:

Wagner / Donizetti / Ravel

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> Maybe Schumann's Ghost Variations.


I _love_ that piece!


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Air:

Tallis/Grieg/Ravel

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 6


----------



## DavidMahler

After conor71
Schumann/Mozart/Josquin

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

DavidMahler said:


> After conor71
> Schumann/Mozart/Josquin
> 
> Berg: Wozzeck - 9
> Bruckner: Te Deum - 12
> Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 6
> Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 3
> Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
> Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 12
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 16
> Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 19
> Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


It appears you have copied the wrong board. Care to vote again?


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> Arguably Brahms was way over-represented in the first 21 works we enshrined, but in the last 100 works we've only enshrined two works by him. I wonder what would get support? IMO we made a mistake putting his string quartets on the list so high, and now we're making a mistake not putting more of his other, and IMO much better chamber music on the list at all. I'm thinking of
> 
> - Cello Sonata #1
> - Cello Sonata #2
> - Piano Quartet #2
> - String Sextet #2
> - Violin Sonata #1
> 
> It seems like maybe there is an urge to keep Schubert equal to Brahms (am I wrong? is it just coincidence that they've had about the same # of enshrined works the entire time?). If so, then I'm willing to work with that. In particular, more of his solo piano should go on the list - Moments musicaux, several more piano sonatas, German Dances - as well as the Arpeggione Sonata, maybe symphony 5, mass 6 or 9.


I've pushed to keep them roughly equal, though I don't mind a small disparity. I agree with you that I don't like the Op.51 quartets compared to the rest of his chamber output (I have warmed to the piano quintet, however ).

For Brahms chamber works, I'd support just about anything (your call), though my favorites would be Piano Quartet 2/3, Horn Trio, Clarinet Sonatas, any Violin Sonata, Piano Trio No.3 or Cello Sonata No.1. I think for Schubert, the Fantasia in F minor for four hands is a very good keyboard candidate. Symphony No.5, Arpeggione Sonata sound good too, and I haven't tried the masses. I also think the Octet is a good choice

Gluck Schubert Grieg

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 8
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 18
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 6


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Arguably Brahms was way over-represented in the first 21 works we enshrined, but in the last 100 works we've only enshrined two works by him. I wonder what would get support? IMO we made a mistake putting his string quartets on the list so high, and now we're making a mistake not putting more of his other, and IMO much better chamber music on the list at all. I'm thinking of
> 
> - Cello Sonata #1
> - Cello Sonata #2
> - Piano Quartet #2
> - String Sextet #2
> - Violin Sonata #1
> 
> It seems like maybe there is an urge to keep Schubert equal to Brahms (am I wrong? is it just coincidence that they've had about the same # of enshrined works the entire time?). If so, then I'm willing to work with that. In particular, more of his solo piano should go on the list - Moments musicaux, several more piano sonatas, German Dances - as well as the Arpeggione Sonata, maybe symphony 5, mass 6 or 9.


I haven't heard all the Brahms works you've listed, but I would personally support his String Quintets and his Piano Quartet No. 3 but I wouldn't vote against the pieces you've listed.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Gluck / Gabrieli / Tallis

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 20
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Rossini / Wagner / Gluck

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 19
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Grieg / Saint-Saëns / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 19
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 7


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich/Schubert/Sinding

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 19
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ahh. Help. I've read the guidelines and still don't understand.


----------



## Conor71

Pick 1 from the list to give 2 points to, another to give 1 point to and a third to give a -1 vote too.
A work makes it to the master list when it gets 7 points ahead of its nearest rival on the board.
A work is eliminated if it reaches 0 points


----------



## pjang23

Conor71 said:


> Pick 1 from the list to give 2 points to, another to give 1 point to and a third to give a -1 vote too.
> A work makes it to the master list when it gets 7 points ahead of its nearest rival on the board.
> A work is eliminated if it reaches 0 points


You may also add a totally new work to the board using your +1 or +2 vote.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think I understand now.

After Conor71

Shostakovich/Wagner/Gluck

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 18
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8

Is that right?


----------



## science

Looks perfect to me. 

Well done!

Welcome to the project!


----------



## science

after ComposerOfAvantGarde: 

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 18
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 12
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8

Shostakovich / SS PC / Grieg


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schubert / Ravel / Grieg

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 18
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8


----------



## tdc

I am actually quite shocked Gluck isn't getting more support. I view his omission from the top 100 (nevermind 300) a huge over-sight on our part. I figured I would get a lot more cooperation in enshrining this work. This is one of the most innovative and influential composers in Opera. Quite possibly a top 20 composer of all time. Read his legacy on his wiki page *his Opera reforms were hugely influential to guys like Mozart, Berlioz and Wagner*.

I figured once Orfeo was enshrined I would nominate his _Iphigenie en Tauride_ as well which is widely considered by scholars as his greatest work (where Orfeo has been his most popular). Personally when I hear the music in this clip I hear an amazingly brilliant composer who is criminally over-looked on this forum, and the fact that only pjang and myself are supporting him right now honestly stuns me.


----------



## pjang23

tdc, you're truly a treasure to have in this project. :tiphat:

Gluck Wagner Tallis

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 9
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 20
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Gabrieli / Gluck / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
*Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice - 21*
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Updated Board:

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Tallis/Grieg/Ravel

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After klavierspieler

Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)/Sinding/Wagner

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
*Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2*
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 6
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8


----------



## Oskaar

Dvoraks romantic pieces has one of the most beautiful movements I can think of, the *Larghetto!*


----------



## tdc

pjang23 said:


> tdc, you're truly a treasure to have in this project. :tiphat:


Thanks pjang23, you came through again! When I made my rant this morning, I didn't realize we'd get Gluck enshrined so quickly  (I just looked at the negative votes from last night). :lol:


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> Dvoraks romantic pieces has one of the most beautiful movements I can think of, the *Larghetto!*


I'll check this piece out today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

When it comes to MY turn, I'm adding Ligeti's Kammerkonzert.

Or do I have to choose from those 322 pieces already up?


----------



## pjang23

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> When it comes to MY turn, I'm adding Ligeti's Kammerkonzert.
> 
> Or do I have to choose from those 322 pieces already up?


Nope, you choose works that are not yet listed.


----------



## Oskaar

Have someone made an alphabetical list of the 300+ works?


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Tallis / Ravel / Sinding

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8



oskaar said:


> Have someone made an alphabetical list of the 300+ works?


science compiled the first 304 alphabetically here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout

Grieg/ Ravel/ Schubert

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 17
Ravel: La Valse -6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8


----------



## science

Trout;242121
science compiled the first 304 alphabetically [URL="http://www.talkclassical.com/16482-classical-music-project-part-3.html#post236330" said:


> here[/URL].


I'll update that in a moment.

Adam: Giselle
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge ("The Art of the Fugue"), BWV 1080
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier", op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, "Moonlight", op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, "Eroica", op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral", op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Bizet: Carmen
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45 
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: La Mer ("The Sea") 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune ("Prelude to the afternoon of a faun") 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: String quartet
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", op. 36
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, "Lord Nelson Mass" 
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, "Erdödy"
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock" in D
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, "London"
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth") 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 "Tragic" in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #9
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian", op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps ("Quartet for the End of Time")
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, "Jupiter", K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, "Organ", op. 78
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden", D. 810 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, "Unfinished", D. 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, "Great", D. 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder ("Four Last Songs") 
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen ("The Ring of the Nibelung") 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: String Quartet


----------



## science

Personally I'm very glad that Gluck got a spot on our list, but I couldn't vote for it because I don't know that work. Oddly, I do know Les Chinoises, and it's one of my favorites! Anyway, here is the composer tally as of #322: 

26 - Beethoven
25 -
24 - Bach, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Prokofiev, Ravel
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Janacek, Liszt, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Berlioz, Elgar, Faure, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berg, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Josquin, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Walton
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

after huilonsoittaja: 

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 11
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse -6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8

Tallis / SS PC / Grieg


----------



## hespdelk

Gabrieli / Shostakovich / Saint-Saens

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 13
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse -6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hespdelk

Shostakovich / Wagner / Dvorák

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 13
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse -6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## tdc

After COAG:

Gabrieli / Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 1
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 1
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse -6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Gabrieli / Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 "Dumky" / Shostakovich


The Dumky Trio is the 4th unless I am mistaken. There has always been a little bit of confusion over the numbering of this piece.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> The Dumky Trio is the 4th unless I am mistaken. There has always been a little bit of confusion over the numbering of this piece.


You're right, my mistake fixed it.


----------



## pjang23

Tallis DvorakRK Grieg

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 1
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
*Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22*
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah

Updated Board:

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 1
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

If I remember correctly, Dvorák's "Romantické kusy" was at 1 point not two. You can't vote again until 9 hours after your latest vote.


----------



## science

I think he's ok on the 9 hour rule: he voted at 2:54 my time and again at 15:56 my time; Dvorak's "Romanticke kusy" went from 1 to 2 points by his vote.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh ok. My bad.


----------



## science

No problem man. It's hard to keep up.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Wagner: Lohengrin - 8

Dvorak PT / Rossini / Wagner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner / Ravel / Grieg

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Saint-Saëns / Shostakovich

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

No Chopin Polonaises?!?

After mmsbls:

Chopin: Polonaises/Dvorak RK/Rossini

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 5
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10


----------



## science

Another good addition. 

It amazes me - 300 works in and still a board full of such great works.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Ravel: Piano Trio / Dvorak PT / Sinding

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 16
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 4
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

Grieg / Ravel / Rossini

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 3
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 18
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 4
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After Huilunsoittaja

Dvorák: Romantické kusy/Shostakovich/Wagner

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 18
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 14
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 4
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Grieg SSPC RavelLV

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 20
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 4
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

I would support any of the following:

Any late Beethoven, but specifically Sonatas 24, 26, and 27 and String Quartets 11-13.
Walton Viola Concerto
Prokofiev Fugitive Visions
Tschaikowsky Sleeping Beauty and Nutcracker
Any Schumann, but specifically Symphony No. 2 and Liederkreis Op. 39.
Bartok Romanian Folk Dances, Sonatina etc.
Most Medtner.
Janacek Violin Sonata, Violin Concerto, In the Mists, etc.
Chopin Scherzi and Impromptus.
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, The Wasps, Flos Campi, etc.
Chabrier: Ten Picturesque Pieces. (Thanks, clavichorder!)
Sibelius: Pretty much any tone poem.


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Shostakovich/Schubert/Sinding

Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 20
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas / Brahms: Double Concerto / Grieg

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 2
Brahms: Double Concerto - 1
Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 19
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## science

after trout:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 21
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9

Grieg / Biber / Brahms


----------



## science

Sorry about the Brahms Trout. But it seems like people are only going to let us put up so much Brahms at a time, and IMO there are several works more deserving than the double concerto. I'd support

- Cello Sonata #1 or #2
- Violin Sonata #1
- Piano Quartet #2 or #3 - and #3 was endorsed by several people 
- String Sextet #2

and I wouldn't vote against the Horn Trio.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Grieg / Saint-Saens/ Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites - 23*
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 16*
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16*
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 

Updated Board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Chopin/Dvorak RK/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 15
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Gabrieli / Rossini / Saint-Saens

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 17
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Sorry about the Brahms Trout. But it seems like people are only going to let us put up so much Brahms at a time, and IMO there are several works more deserving than the double concerto. I'd support
> 
> - Cello Sonata #1 or #2
> - Violin Sonata #1
> - Piano Quartet #2 or #3 - and #3 was endorsed by several people
> - String Sextet #2
> 
> and I wouldn't vote against the Horn Trio.


For the record Brahms is way behind Bach Beethoven and Mozart now so I can't speak for others but if all of those works got in in the near future AND the double concerto, it wouldn't bother me very much.


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Ravel PT / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 6
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 18
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Ligeti: Kammerkonzert / Shostakovich / Dvorák RK

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 18
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Klavierspieler said:


> I would support any of the following:
> 
> Any late Beethoven, but specifically Sonatas 24, 26, and 27 and String Quartets 11-13.
> Any Schumann, but specifically Symphony No. 2 and Liederkreis Op. 39.
> Bartok Romanian Folk Dances, Sonatina etc.
> Most Medtner.


I would support these (I was wrong about Schumann Symphony No.2 in the past). I also think Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata or Ghost Trio and Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio are good picks. Love piano trios 

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1 / Gabrieli / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 19
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What's wrong with the Shostakovich concerto? I love the Shostakovich concerto!


----------



## pjang23

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What's wrong with the Shostakovich concerto? I love the Shostakovich concerto!


Just a temporary downvote. I often use my negvotes against works in second place to help enshrine the leading work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah ok. That's a good strategy.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 21
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9

Gabrieli / Schubert / Ravel


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after science

Ravel / Shostakovich / Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 21
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9

I'm surprised La Valse hasn't fared well. Is it seen as too pessimistic perhaps?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Huilunsoittaja

Ligeti / Gabrieli / Ravel la Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
*Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 22*
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15*
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 3
Wagner: Lohengrin - 9

Time to update the list.

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

Did I do that correctly?


----------



## Trout

Well done, ComposerOfAvantGarde.


After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Wagner / Ravel: La Valse / Sinding

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 22
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What happens if the Rossini goes down to 0 points?



> Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
> Chopin: Polonaises - 4
> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
> Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
> Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 22
> Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
> Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
> Ravel: La Valse - 8
> Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
> Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
> Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
> Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
> Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


I think you can get rid of the Gabrieli now.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Saint-Saens / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Chopin/Ravel PT/La Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## pjang23

SS Mendelssohn Schubert

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm surprised La Valse hasn't fared well. Is it seen as too pessimistic perhaps?


This work to me seems quite good but not very representative of Ravel's over-all style. I do like the work personally, (I don't at all find it too dark) but prefer many of his other works to it that aren't enshrined yet such as the Piano Trio, Miroirs, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Rhapsodie Espagnol, the Piano Concerto for the Left Hand, Sonatine and Jeax D'eau.


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 3
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Biber / Wagner / Schubert

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After tdc
> 
> Ligeti: Kammerkonzert


Checking this work out on youtube right now, I like it.


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Ravel/Schubert/Sinding

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 5
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## Oskaar

after conor 71

Dvorák: Romantické kusy/Sinding/Wagner

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 7
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 11


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 7
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 10

SS / Rossini / Wagner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner / Saint-Saens / Ravel: Piano Trio

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 7
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 - 21
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14*
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2


Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 7
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Chopin/Dvorak RK/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 6
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 2
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Ravel PT / Dvorak PT / Sinding

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mendelssohn / Wagner / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 1
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 13


----------



## hespdelk

Shostakovich / Rossini / Biber

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 13


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn RavelPT RavelLV

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 13


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Donizetti / Wagner / Ravel La Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 4
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Air

Ligeti / Shostakovich / Ravel La Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 14


----------



## science

after ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 13

Shostakovich / Rossini / Wagner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Wagner / Schubert / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Wagner / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 4
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 16


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel PT / Biber / Shostakovich 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 8
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Chopin/D RK/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 9
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 16


----------



## pjang23

RavelPT Shostakovich Wagner

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 9
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 1
Wagner: Lohengrin - 15


----------



## Oskaar

I give up on Sinding for now...

after pjang23

Dvorák: Romantické kusy/Biber/Sinding

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 6
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 5
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
*Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen - 0 to be deleted*
Wagner: Lohengrin - 15


----------



## Air

After oskaar:

Donizetti / Wagner / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 6
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 16


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Air

Ligeti / Shostakovich / Wagner

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 6
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Wagner: Lohengrin - 15


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Wagner / Rossini / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 6
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Wagner: Lohengrin - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Wagner / Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 6
Chopin: Polonaises - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 18

Biber / Chopin / Ligeti


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Chopin/Dvorak Dumky/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 4
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 18


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Ravel PT / Dvorak PT / La Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 2
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 18


----------



## science

I'd be happy to support Schubert if one of its supporters would help with Shostakovich next.


----------



## science

My bad. I didn't notice that Wagner is in first. Maybe we can deal later.


----------



## hespdelk

Wagner / Rossini / Mendelssohn

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Wagner: Lohengrin - 20


Fine, Wagner it is then. :lol:


----------



## pjang23

Wagner DvorakRK Shostakovich

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
*Wagner: Lohengrin - 22*


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin

Updated Board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> after mmsbls:
> 
> Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
> Chopin: Polonaises - 11
> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 3
> Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
> Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
> Ravel: La Valse - 4
> Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
> Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
> Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
> Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
> Wagner: Lohengrin - 18
> 
> Biber / Chopin / Ligeti


WHAT!?!? Taking a point off the Ligeti eh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Ligeti / Shostakovich / Ravel piano trio

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 8
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 14
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Ravel Trio/Mendelssohn/Biber

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 7
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16


----------



## Air

After Conor71:

Donizetti / *Villa-Lobos* / Ravel LV

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wow, I'm surprised that Villa-Lobos' Chôros hasn't been featured earlier. I've played the first one.


----------



## science

after Air: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 1

Biber / Dvorak PT / Ravel LV


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Dvorák: Romantické kusy/Shosta/Villa Lobos

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
*Villa-Lobos: Chôros - 0*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

WHAT!?!? You got rid of it??? Are you kidding???


----------



## science

You can put it back anytime you want!

It's tough to use the negative votes. I try to look at its users with compassion... 

...as long as they don't gang up and repeatedly vote down something I'm pushing!


----------



## science

BTW, at this point I think it makes sense to reverse my earlier offer: I'll push Schubert's PT later if a Schubert supporter will help me with Shostakovich right now.


----------



## hespdelk

Shostakovich / Rossini / Ravel Trio

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 19


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Shostakovich / Biber / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oh, what the heck!

Shosty/Chopin/Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
*Chopin: Polonaises - 15*
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
*Ravel: Piano Trio - 15*
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
*Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15*
*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 23*


----------



## Klavierspieler

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1

Updated Board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 15
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15


----------



## Trout

I am liking this 300s list so far.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Ravel / Dvorak Dumky / Schubert

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 15
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Ravel: Piano Trio - 17
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> After Conor71:
> 
> *Villa-Lobos*


Would you support Villa-Lobos _Bachianas Brasilieras_? If not which choros would you recommend I listen to? I've only heard the Choros no. 1 on guitar and I find its just a really over-played piece imo, and probably my least favorite Villa-Lobos work...


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Mendelssohn RavelPT

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 19


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After pjang

Shostakovich/ Ravel Valse / Schubert

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 21

Can someone just explain why people don't want to nominate La Valse?


----------



## mmsbls

Shostakovich is already in so I've removed it from the list.

After Huilunsoittaja:

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras / Mendelssohn / Ligeti

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 9
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 3
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 2


----------



## Trout

I think pjang copied the wrong board. Here is the corrected board (without Pjang's and Huilunsoittaja's +2 votes):

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 15
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 2


----------



## Oskaar

Sorry that I delited Villa- lobos. That was a mistake in a hurry.


----------



## science

Trout's board looks good to me. 

Here is the composer count as of #328

26 - Beethoven
25 -
24 - Bach, Mozart
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler, Schumann
9 -
8 - Haydn
7 - Debussy, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Prokofiev, Ravel, Shostakovich, Wagner
5 - Bruckner, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Strauss, Verdi
4 - Janacek, Liszt, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Berlioz, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berg, Britten, Franck, Josquin, Messiaen, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Ligeti, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varese, Weber, Webern


----------



## pjang23

My bad. I'll change my vote to

RavelPT Mendelssohn Chopin

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 19
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 2


----------



## Oskaar

after pjang23

Villa-Lobos/Dvorák: Romantické kusy/chopin

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Ravel: Piano Trio - 19
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 4

Hope i did it good again with Villa-Lobos. Thought I should add the last work again, but since he is represented, I skip.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Ligeti / Villa-Lobos / Ravel La Valse

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
*Ravel: La Valse - 0*
Ravel: Piano Trio - 19
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 4
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Rossini / Schubert / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Ravel: Piano Trio - 19
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Villa-Lobos / Mendelssohn

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
*Ravel: Piano Trio - 21*
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio

Updated Board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 9
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6


----------



## Air

Ok, folks, I'm watching Tannhauser for the first time, and it's ravishing, utterly ravishing. Even those who aren't fans of opera will find something to enjoy in the Prelude & Bacchanale/Ballet, the Grand March, the choruses, and the orchestral work throughout the entire opera; if you haven't listened to this one because it's "second-rate" to Tristan and the Ring, give it a try. It's worth it.

After tdc:

Wagner: Tannhauser / Donizetti / Dvorak RP

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6 
Wagner: Tannhauser - 2

I endorse the Villa-Lobos bid. I think at some point the Choros need to get back on (if that's alright with you, oskaar?), and I'd love to push my personal favorite the Rudepeoma too. But one step at a time. For me, he is the greatest South American composer and one of the major figures of the 20th century.


----------



## science

after air: 


Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 16
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6 
Wagner: Tannhauser - 2

Schubert / Dvorak PT / Mendelssohn


----------



## tdc

^Well said on Villa-Lobos Air, I completely agree!

I'd also like to give a big thanks to everyone who helped with Ravel's Piano Trio - one of my all time favorite works enshrined. :tiphat:


----------



## hespdelk

Rossini / Wagner / Schubert

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6 
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## science

I have heard Villa-Lobos' Bachianas Brasilieras but didn't understand them; I've never heard the Choros. (Yet.)

But I would support the guitar concerto.

I agree with tdc about the Ravel piano trio. Really lovely work. I love Ravel's colors. 

I am bound to support Schubert's piano trios with my +2 votes, but I see that hespdelk is supporting Rossini - it's a work that got a lot of negative votes, so I'd abandoned it. I think Air might help with it. As soon as I have my +2 votes I'll help with it. 

I'm looking forward to helping push the Biber as well. I wish I knew the Donizetti....

Right now, my mood is excitement to get a lot of these guys on the list with at least one enshrinement. We'll get Golijov in soon too. I've ordered Glass violin concerto #1, and soon I'll probably be able to support it. 

Maybe Gounod? Faust or Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mendelssohn / Villa-Lobos / Ligeti

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 15
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## pjang23

Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus / Schubert / Mendelssohn (will return points shortly)

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 16
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## science

Here is the correct board as of pjang23's vote (poor guy's having terrible luck):

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2 
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 16
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I have heard Villa-Lobos' Bachianas Brasilieras but didn't understand them;


I wasn't sure about these works either at first, but have come to really love them, they are worth a few listens I think... Here is a gorgeous movement from Bachiana Brasiliera No. 2:


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Dvorák: Romantické kusy/Schubert/chopin

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 15
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I wasn't sure about these works either at first, but have come to really love them, they are worth a few listens I think... Here is a gorgeous movement from Bachiana Brasiliera No. 2:


That's the recording I have. I'll listen to it again in the coming days.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Ligeti / Schubert / Dvorák RK

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Rossini / Schubert / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 19
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
*Schubert: Piano Trio #2 - 21*
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3

Schubert / Rossini / Dvorak RK


----------



## science

I hate to bail out without posting the updated list, but I've got to go (I'm stealing time from my wife as it is) - 

Anyway, for the next voter, here is the updated board: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2

My vote: Mendelssohn Mozart DvorakRK

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 16
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Villa-Lobos / Dvorák: Romantické kusy

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 5
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 18
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## Oskaar

after mmsbls

Willa-Lobos/Dvorak "Dumky"/Chopin

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
*Chopin: Polonaises - 11*
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
*Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11*
*Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11*
*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 - 18*
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 3
*Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11*
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

My vote: Chopin/Dvorak RK/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Chopin / Dumky / Ligeti 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 15
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 7
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## science

Thank you pjang23. You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Rossini / Mozart / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 15
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 4
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


Wow. Three piano trios in a row.


----------



## pjang23

Chopin Mozart Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 17
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

*Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso* / Ligeti / Dvorák RK

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Chopin: Polonaises - 17
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
*Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2*
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3

Have we had that Vivaldi opera yet?


----------



## pjang23

Nope, it hasn't been voted for before.


----------



## Trout

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso*


After much digging around, I have finally found the complete opera on youtube. Thanks for the recommendation and I'll comment on it later.


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Chopin / Villa-Lobos / Ligeti

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
*Chopin: Polonaises - 18*
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3


----------



## mmsbls

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Chopin: Polonaises

New Board:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 3

We seem to be enshrining works rather rapidly these days. No epic battles.


----------



## pjang23

28 works in 18 days.  Voting has been more coordinated and focused lately.

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Wagner / Dvorak RP

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Villa-Lobos / Vivaldi / Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 6
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 15
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Dvorak RK/Dvorak PT/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 7
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 15
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 9
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 15
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4

Dv trio / Biber / Dv Rk


----------



## science

Any chance for Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Possibly. I haven't heard it. Is it on YouTube?


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Possibly. I haven't heard it. Is it on YouTube?


I'd bet it is. It's a Naxos disk, so it doesn't cost much to try legally. Here is a review from the "current listening" thread, which will either persuade you to try it or maybe not to try it!



StlukesguildOhio said:


> This is one of the most impressive discs I have come across recently. I have a number of other recordings of music by Michael Daugherty and greatly enjoyed them all, but put off buying this disc because of doubts about the idea of a symphony in homage to Superman. I should have bought this as soon as I came across it. The work is spectacular. The "symphony" is actually a suite of orchestral movements in homage of Superman and the ambiguities, paradoxes, and energies of this American myth.
> 
> The opening movement, entitled "Lex" employs police whistle, suggestive of the usual comic-book police chases involving Superman's arch-rival, Lex Luther. The music is sheer energy suggestive of the chase through the crowded city streets of Metropolis.
> 
> "Kryton" employs a dark churning glissandi and firebells creating a tonal painting of the apocalyptic last days of Kryton, the planet of Superman's birth.
> 
> "MXYZPTLK" is the mischievous imp from the 5th dimension that wreaks havoc throughout Metropolis. This movement is the scherzo of the work, bright and playful.
> 
> "Oh, Lois!" is composed with a tempo marked "faster than a speeding bullet". This rapid movement laden with various percussive elements suggests the rapid motion scenes of chases, screams, crashes, etc... of the comic-book tradition.
> 
> "Red Cape tango" the final movement of the symphony, is the most fascinating. Daugherty employs a dark tango to evoke the red-caped superhero's fight to the death with Doomsday as something akin to a death tango in the bullfight ring. The movement employs the melody of the same Dies Irae employed by Berlioz in his _Symphonie Fantastique_. The effect is quite fitting, as the work, according to the music critic of the London Times, is surely a worthy _Symphonie Fantastique_ of our times.
> 
> I absolutely loved this piece...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was listening to it on YouTube, I have to say that I'm not really that much of a fan of "red cape tango"! Did Michael Daugherty _really_ decide to use "dies irae" in the last movement? Took the idea of Berlioz obviously. I'm not sure if the last movement is for me, but I had a listen to parts of the other movements and they're OK. The symphony as a whole is not _too_ bad, but I've heard better. Thanks anyway!


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was listening to it on YouTube, I have to say that I'm not really that much of a fan of "red cape tango"! Did Michael Daugherty _really_ decide to use "dies irae" in the last movement? Took the idea of Berlioz obviously. I'm not sure if the last movement is for me, but I had a listen to parts of the other movements and they're OK. The symphony as a whole is not _too_ bad, but I've heard better. Thanks anyway!


Well, it was worth a try!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Villa-Lobos / Vivaldi / Dvorák RK

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 9
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 17
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after ComposerOfAvantGarde

Villa-Lobos / Dvorak rk / Biber

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 9
*Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11*
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
*Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 18*
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras

My vote (Dv Trio / Biber / DV RK) and the new board after Oskaar:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Biber / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2* / Dvorak Dumky / Biber

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 11
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Biber / Vivaldi / Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Oskaar

My main goal no is to get Dvorak romantic pieces into the list! And I will wote purely tactical to make that goal!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

Borodin/ Dvorak (romantic pieces) / Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 5
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4

I'll vote for your work oskaar! Shall I make this a deal? Some weeks from now maybe I'll put Glazunov's ballet The Seasons up, and you can vote for that?


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> My main goal no is to get Dvorak romantic pieces into the list! And I will wote purely tactical to make that goal!


Don't worry, they will make it. I will help BOTH Dvorak works get in after Biber is enshrined.


----------



## Oskaar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'll vote for your work oskaar! Shall I make this a deal? Some weeks from now maybe I'll put Glazunov's ballet The Seasons up, and you can vote for that?


I love Glasunov! Deal! I will try to remember...


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Biber DvorakPT

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Ligeti / Vivaldi / Biber

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4

_My_ main goal is to get Ligeti's Kammerkonzert on the list. Will anyone else help support it?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After COAG:

D RK/D PT/Rossini

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Oskaar

Thank you Klavierspieler!


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Biber / Ligeti / Dvorak: Dumky

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 15
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Donizetti / Wagner / Borodin

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 15
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## science

after Air:

Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 17
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

Biber / Rossini / Ligeti


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _My_ main goal is to get Ligeti's Kammerkonzert on the list. Will anyone else help support it?


I'm torn on this work - I think its good, and we do need more modern works on the list by great composers like Ligeti, but I feel like Ligeti's _Lux Aeterna_ is probably a little better and the next Ligeti work that should be enshrined. I know member science wanted to go for this one as well. What do you think? If you give me a good reason why _Kammerkonzert_ should be recommended before _Lux Aeterna_, then perhaps I'll change my mind.


----------



## tdc

After science:

Biber / Dvorak pt / Dvorak rk

*Biber: Rosary Sonatas - 19*
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas


Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Borodin / Dvorak / Ligeti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## science

I tell you what, I'd be fine with devoting all my +2 votes to Ligeti's Lux Aeterna immediately.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm listening to Lux Aeterna at the moment actually. I have to say I think I like the Kammerkonzert better. I did study it earlier this year and have grown to have a good understanding of it, much more than Lux Aeterna. The whole Kammerkonzert does in fact seem to have _everything._ I think the last movement in particular shows a lot about Ligeti's micropolyphonic style and understanding of the instruments. Pieces such as "Lux Aeterna" and "Atmosphères" just don't seem to be that fantastic when I compare them to it. That's just what I think anyway.


----------



## pjang23

Very lean board!

DvorakRK Mozart DvorakPT

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm listening to Lux Aeterna at the moment actually. I have to say I think I like the Kammerkonzert better. I did study it earlier this year and have grown to have a good understanding of it, much more than Lux Aeterna. The whole Kammerkonzert does in fact seem to have _everything._ I think the last movement in particular shows a lot about Ligeti's micropolyphonic style and understanding of the instruments. Pieces such as "Lux Aeterna" and "Atmosphères" just don't seem to be that fantastic when I compare them to it. That's just what I think anyway.


We'll enshrine them both ASAP. I'll add Lux Aeterna with my next vote, and tdc can vote for it when he has votes to spare.

I will listen to Kammerkonzert again. I've heard it 4-5 times over the past 3-4 years without it having made a strong impression.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

*Ligeti: Lux Aeterna* / Borodin / Dvorák PT

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
*Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 2*
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

I added Lux Aeterna anyway.


----------



## science

after Composer of Avant Garde: 

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 8
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

Ligeti Lux / Dvorak PT / Donizetti


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Mozart / Dvorak: Dumky

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

D RK/D PT/Rossini

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 16
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Borodin / Dvorak: Piano Trio / Ligeti: Kammerkonzert

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 16
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

Interesting board. Have we ever had a majority of vocal pieces?


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Dvorak RK / Ligeti Lux / Dvorak pt

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
*Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) - 18*
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

Updated Board:

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## pjang23

Mozart LigetiLA LigetiK

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## Oskaar

after pjang23
Borodin/ Dvorak / Wagner

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after oskaar

Borodin / Wagner / Rossini

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Science how come you're liking all these posts?


----------



## Oskaar

I think it is politeness of the east!


----------



## pjang23

Hmm... Concerto No.3 or Concerto No.4?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

pjang23 said:


> Hmm... Concerto No.3 or Concerto No.4?


Those certainly sounded like Rachmaninoff. Were the mvmts. you chose there your favorite ones? In that case, I'm partial to the 3rd Piano Concerto, because that middle mvmt. is in D flat, which glows wonderfully in my ear's perception. Then again, to represent Mathieu better, the 4th PC seems more admired for being more mature, so I would nominate that one instead.

Holy cow he wrote those when he was a _kid_! That's astounding for a prodigy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Huilunsoitttaja

Ligeti K / Ligeti Lux / Dvorák

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## pjang23

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Those certainly sounded like Rachmaninoff. Were the mvmts. you chose there your favorite ones? In that case, I'm partial to the 3rd Piano Concerto, because that middle mvmt. is in D flat, which glows wonderfully in my ear's perception. Then again, to represent Mathieu better, the 4th PC seems more admired for being more mature, so I would nominate that one instead.
> 
> Holy cow he wrote those when he was a _kid_! That's astounding for a prodigy!


Yup, No.3 was written when he was only 13 years old, and No.4 when he was around 17 (though it was mostly lost, and was later reconstructed by Alain Lefevre et al). His later chamber music sounds more unique and less like Rachmaninoff, though these two concerti are the most famous works of his output. And your assessment agrees with my thoughts. The 3rd concerto is more immediately accessible while the 4th is considered the more substantial work.


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 / Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Dvorak: Dumky

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 7
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

D PT/Bach/Donizetti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 7
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


> After ComposerOfAvantGarde:
> 
> Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 / Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Dvorak: Dumky
> 
> Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
> Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 10
> Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
> Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 7
> Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
> Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
> Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
> Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
> Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


Is that Bach Violin Concerto BWV1041? Just thought I'd check.


----------



## mmsbls

It's the E major concerto BWV1042. 1041 is already in.


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Borodin / Bach / Ligeti: K

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 7
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Science how come you're liking all these posts?


I appreciate your participation!


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

Ligeti / Dvorak / Borodin


----------



## hespdelk

Donizetti / Ligeti Lux / Ligeti Kammer

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 10
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mozart Donizetti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 10
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> It's the E major concerto BWV1042. 1041 is already in.


Oh, silly me! I was thinking of the E major concerto when I wrote that. I thought BWV1040 was the A minor concerto, but it appears it isn't.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Bach / Ligeti k

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 15
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 10
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Dvorák / Ligeti Lux / Borodin

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 17
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 11
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 5

Looks like you guys are just going to continue voting down Ligeti's Kammerkonzert.


----------



## science

Right now I've got 3 works to support (Lux, Dvorak, Rossini) but when I'm finished with 2 of them, I'll be giving +1 votes to Kammerkonzert if you haven't abandoned it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Right now I've got 3 works to support (Lux, Dvorak, Rossini) but when I'm finished with 2 of them, I'll be giving +1 votes to Kammerkonzert if you haven't abandoned it.


Right. I'll support those as well if you like. And I _won't_ abandon Kammerkonzert!


----------



## science

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" - 19
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7

Dv/ ligeti / Borodin


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Right. I'll support those as well if you like. And I _won't_ abandon Kammerkonzert!


I was thinking of support for kammerkonzert being to repay you for agreeing to lux aeterna


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Next vote and Dvorak's definitely on the list. Then it's Kammerkonzert time!


----------



## science

Dumky is in but I can't update the list from my iPhone . 

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I was thinking of support for kammerkonzert being to repay you for agreeing to lux aeterna


Thanks for that. The reintroduction to Lux Aeterna has got me listening to it a lot more as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Dumky is in but I can't update the list from my iPhone .


I haven't been using anything but an iPad for this website.


----------



## science

Wow. I've only had this about a week so maybe it'll get easier but for now typing on it is a pain in the rump and cutting and pasting text is almost impossible.


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"

and the new board:

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 6
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Bach/ Ligeti kk /vivaldi

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Rossini / Mahler / Ligeti: Kammerkonzert

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


I think the Kammerkonzert is a neat piece, however I don't think both Ligeti pieces should be nominated right now, so I'll just help the one that's more popular at the moment.


----------



## Oskaar

I really like the kammerkonsert! I did not like the lux so much.... So in my oppinion it the kammerkonzert that should be in!


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Borodin / Bach / Ligeti K

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 10
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 / Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Rossini

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 10
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## pjang23

A gift from Canada.  Alain Lefevre on the history/reconstruction of the lost work.

Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 / Bach / Donizetti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7

Better quality link here or here (abridged version).


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Bach/Donizetti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 7
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

Ligeti Lux / Ligeti K / Borodin

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 8
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 14
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## science

after CoAG:
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna - 16
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7

Ligeti Lux / Ligeti KC / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Mahler / Schnittke (sorry)

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 5
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## Oskaar

after trout

Bach/ Ligeti kk /vivaldi

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu Schumann Bach

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schumann / Ligeti Lux / Mahler

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 17
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Donizetti / Wagner / Mahler

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 17
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Borodin / Bach / Ligeti K

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 17
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Ligeti Lux / Ligeti K / Bach

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bach/Schumann/Mahler (eliminated)

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 0
*Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Conor71 said:


> After ComposerOfAvantGarde:
> 
> Bach/Schumann/Mahler (eliminated)
> 
> *Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 0*


Aw.  They're good songs. I wish I got a chance to vote for them. Might bring this work back soon when I have a chance.


----------



## Conor71

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aw.  They're good songs. I wish I got a chance to vote for them. Might bring this work back soon when I have a chance.


I don't care much for Lieder in general!  - I may as well be honest and say that I will probably still give them my negative votes if you bring them back..


----------



## science

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 21
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8

Lux / kk / Bach


----------



## science

Ok lux is in!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Ok lux is in!


Yeah! Now for Kammerkonzert!

MUST ... LISTEN ... TO ... KAMMERKONZERT!


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna

And the new board: 


Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No.4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms: Gesang der Parsen / Schubert: Fantasia in F minor / Mathieu

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 1
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


I like Mathieu's Piano Concerto and am even more impressed it was written at such a young age, however the board just has too many good pieces.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Borodin / Mathieu / Rossini

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 1
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8

Well, the Mathieu is still low enough it's not keeping anything for being nominated. It'll get through in time.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Schumann/Schubert/Donizetti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Borodin / Bach / Ligeti K

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Bach / Ligeti

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 16
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 4
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After TDC

Bach/ Schumann/ Vivaldi

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 18
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu Schubert Borodin

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 18
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Bach/Schumann/Brahms

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 20
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 1
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Bach / Ligeti / Brahms

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 22
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 17
*Brahms: Gesang der Parsen - 0*
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 22
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8

Brahms / Ligeti / Borodin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ravel: La Valse / Bach / Matheiu

*Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 23
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16*
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2


New board:

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Schumann / Mathieu / Rossini

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 3
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Schubert/Donizetti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## pjang23

Soooooo many works on the board I want to push

Brahms Mathieu Ligeti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 10
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 8


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Soooooo many works on the board I want to push


Me too! I just got a recording of Donizetti's LdL and I hope to be voting for it soon!

Sadly, I'd better listen to it tomorrow, because for about two weeks after that I'm not going to have time to listen to jack...


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Sadly, I'd better listen to it tomorrow, because for about two weeks after that I'm not going to have time to listen to jack...


Uhh, I believe you mean Gaetano.


----------



## hespdelk

Donizetti / Wagner / Mozart

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Borodin / Wagner / Ligeti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Uhh, I believe you mean Gaetano.


Toooshay!

(Touché wasn't long enough.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Ligeti / Borodin / Schumann

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 3
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

I see La Valse is back.


----------



## Oskaar

after mmbls

Schumann/ Wagner/ Vivaldi


Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 4
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

Brahms / Ligeti / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schubert / Rossini / Mathieu

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Schubert/Borodin (I'll return votes once the Schumann is in)

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## tdc

corrected board:


Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 6
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Schumann / Brahms / Ligeti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 7
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Brahms Ravel

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 11
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Borodin / Ligeti / Schumann

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 20*
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12*
*Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Borodin: Symphony #2

New board:

Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Oskaar

What happened here? What about Schumann?


----------



## Trout

Here's the actual board:

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Borodin / Donizetti

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 24
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Oskaar

after mmbls
Schumann/ Wagner/ Vivaldi

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 8
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 26
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 26
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

Brahms / Ligeti / Wagner


----------



## Trout

Why not?

After science:

Schumann / Ravel / Mathieu

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2 - 21*
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
*Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 28*
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2


New board:

Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Ligeti/Brahms/Wagner

Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 11
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

oskaar said:


> What happened here? What about Schumann?


The rules say that when a piece is 7 or more points ahead of the one behind it, it gets put up on the list.


----------



## Air

After Conor71:

Donizetti / Schubert / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle / Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" / Ravel

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schubert/Bartok/Donizetti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 5
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Donizetti / Mathieu / Ligeti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu Schubert Ligeti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Ligeti / Vivaldi / Donizetti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 10
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## science

after ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 17
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

Ligeti / Brahms / Donizetti


----------



## Oskaar

after science
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - 19*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 1
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 1
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

Ligeti / Wagner/ Vivaldi


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

*Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"* / Stravinsky / Ravel

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
*Ravel: La Valse - 0*
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

Sorry, I'm not sure if we've had Havergal Brian's gargantuan "Gothic" symphony yet. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hespdelk

Donizetti / Vivaldi / Mozart

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 0
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Trout

Hmmm... Since it is this time of year

After hespdelk:

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker* / *Schutz: The Christmas Story* / Mathieu

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 0
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 2
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schubert/Nutcracker/Donizetti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 0
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -10
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 13
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 3
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Stravinsky / Brian / Rossini

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 13
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 3
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky / Wager / Brian

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 13
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 5
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Tchaikovsky Wagner

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 15
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 12
Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 15
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

Schutz / Brahms / Wagner


----------



## Air

After science:

Donizetti / Schubert / Brahms

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia -9
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 16
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

So many works I want to support. First Donizetti - then Schubert, Wagner, Rossini, Bartok, Brian, Mathieu, Stravinsky, Mozart...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Too early, sorry.


----------



## science

OK! I _will_ be supporting the Donizetti! It's exactly what I imagine a romantic opera to be.


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Rossini / Schubert / Mathieu

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 15
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 17
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


Agreed with Air, such a high quality board.


----------



## Klavierspieler

@Air:

Would you mind getting Schubert in first since it's already almost in?

After Trout:

Schubert/Bartok/Donizetti

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 19
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

Bartók / Brian / Schubert

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 18
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 6
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Tchaikovsky / Wagner / Brian

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 18
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Brian / Donizetti 

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 18
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Air

Klavierspieler said:


> @Air:
> 
> Would you mind getting Schubert in first since it's already almost in?


Yes! I was spewing accolades about this work just a few weeks ago, so it shouldn't be too hard. 

Will you be giving your +2 to Donizetti now that Schubert is in?

After tdc:

Schubert / Wagner / Tchaikovsky

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
*Schubert: Fantasia in F minor - 20*
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## Air

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor


Updated Board:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 13
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu Donizetti Wagner

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 14
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 16
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 2
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

Donizetti / Schutz / Wagner


----------



## science

I hate to keep snipping Wagner, and I apologize for it, but just now it's such a tough board to find the negative vote. I just want to reassure Wagner's supporters that as soon as I can, I will go back to distributing my negative votes more broadly.


----------



## Oskaar

after science
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Berlioz: Harold en Italie- 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 16
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 7
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10

* Berlioz: Harold en Italie*/ Mozart/ Vivaldi


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Donizetti / Tchaikovsky / Mathieu

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Berlioz: Harold en Italie- 2
*Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11*
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - 18*
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
*Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11*
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor


Updated Board:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Berlioz: Harold en Italie- 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Stravinsky Rossini

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 8
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Wagner / Brian

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 8
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

Air said:


> Will you be giving your +2 to Donizetti now that Schubert is in?


No, sorry; I can't abide opera. I'll stop voting it down, though.

Edit: I guess there's no need now.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bartok/Nutcracker/Rossini

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 10
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 5
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Trout

Klavierspieler said:


> No, sorry; I can't abide opera.





Klavierspieler said:


> Bartok/Nutcracker/Rossini


----------



## tdc

Well, maybe klavi meant _that style_ of opera since it is distinctly different from Bartok's work...

Stravinsky / Brahms / Mozart

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 10
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 11
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Oskaar

Here is an alphabetic list wit all the works that are in so far

A-L

Adam: Giselle
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug”
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: Symphony #2
Borodin: String Quartet #2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Copland: Appalachian Spring
D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”)
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”)
Debussy: Preludes
Debussy: String quartet
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass”
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock" in D
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor


----------



## Oskaar

M-Z

Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection”
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor
Mahler: Symphony #9
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142
Schubert: Piano Trio #2
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #2
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”)
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Vivaldi: Gloria
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: String Quartet


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 10
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

Brahms / Schutz / Tchaikovsky


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Bartók / Berlioz / Brahms

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 12
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 10
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 1
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11

_Anything_ but the Brahms. Who's gonna support Bluebeard with me?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


>


I can sometimes be persuaded to support opera...

...for a price. :devil:


----------



## Oskaar

Bartók / Berlioz / vivaldi

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 14
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 10
*Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso - 0* To be deleted
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Oskaar

Current list

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 14
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Mathieu

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 14
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 11
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Nut/Rossini

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 16
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 12
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok / Berlioz / Brahms

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 18
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 5
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 12
Wagner: Tannhauser - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky / Wagner / Brian

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 18
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 5
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 18
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 5
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12

Schutz / Mozart / Stravinsky


----------



## pjang23

Stravinsky Mathieu Tchaikovsky

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 18
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 5
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23

Berlioz/Bartok/Rossini

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 19
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Mathieu

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 19
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 12


I feel like I'm just wasting votes on Rossini. Does anyone else want to support it?


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Wagner / Stravinsky

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 19
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 16
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bartok/Brahms/Nutcracker

Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 21
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Brian / Bartok / Rossini

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle - 22*
Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle

Updated Board:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Rossini / Wagner / Brahms

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 14

@Trout Two of us together (and hopefully others to follow), we can get it done!


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Mathieu Tchaikovsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 11
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 18
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 14

Brahms / Mozart / Tchaikovsky


----------



## science

Trout, I will also support Rossini.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

*Mozart: Misericordias* / Berlioz / Brahms

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Could I garner any support for Berg's Lyric Suite?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After COAG:

Janacek: Mladi/Nut/Wagner

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> Could I garner any support for Berg's Lyric Suite?


Yes! - Eventually. I'm pretty busy just now, lots of things to support.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Brahms / Mathieu / Tchaikovsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 12
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## jalex

Klavierspieler said:


> Could I garner any support for Berg's Lyric Suite?




Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Mathieu

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 14
Wagner: Tannhauser - 13


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Rossini / Wagner / Tchaikovsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 16
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 14

A lot to support right now, but once the board clears, I'm good to go for the Berg!


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Tchaikovsky / Wagner / Brian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 16
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 7
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Could I garner any support for Berg's Lyric Suite?


Of course! Berg was a colleague of mine (back when I was Anton Webern). We learnt composition from the same teacher for quite some time (ie. Schoenberg)


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Stravinsky Rossini

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 21
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 15
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23 and doing the deed:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
*Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 - 22*
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
*Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 15*
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15*
*Wagner: Tannhauser - 15*

Schutz / Brahms / Berlioz


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3

And the new board: 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 15
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 15
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## emiellucifuge

What an awesome list, Ill have to make my way through the pieces I havent heard yet


----------



## science

emiellucifuge said:


> What an awesome list, Ill have to make my way through the pieces I havent heard yet


I am, in effect, doing so, and it is really a great thing. I really do appreciate everyone's participation. Additionally, by private messages I've been informed by several others that they appreciate your contributions.

You know, a few people - perhaps especially Trout and tdc but at one point or another probably most of you - have made special time to figure out where errors have occurred, where votes went wrong, and so on. Big thanks to all of you for that.

We're almost to 350, and I feel that the works on board are still unquestionably so very strong (we've only gotten a bit obscure a few times) that I wouldn't be surprised at all if we make it 700.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rossini / Tchaikovsky / Janacek

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 1
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 17
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 16
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15



emiellucifuge said:


> What an awesome list, Ill have to make my way through the pieces I havent heard yet


Thanks and welcome back!


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Nut/Rossini

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 16
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 17
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After klavierspieler

Berlioz/Wagner/Rossini

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 15
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 17
Wagner: Tannhauser - 16


----------



## tdc

After Oskaar:

Stravinsky / Brian / Rossini (I don't like voting against this anymore, but voting against any other work I like even less..)

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 17
Wagner: Tannhauser - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Mozart: Ave verum corpus / Tchaikovsky / Brian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 18
Wagner: Tannhauser - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Mathieu Wagner

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 20
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Mozart/Schutz

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
*Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15*
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker - 22
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15*


----------



## Conor71

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Updated Board:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 14
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15


----------



## Air

After Conor71:

Rossini / Wagner / Mozart

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 16
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 16

I normally don't vote down Mozart...


----------



## science

after Air:


Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 18
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 15

Rossini / Schutz / Wagner


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Wagner / Mozart Misericordias / Rossini

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 3
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 17
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 17


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Rossini / Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus / Janacek

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 2
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 19
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mozart: AVC/Wagner

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 4
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 16
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 19
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspielerz:

Wagner / Berlioz / Brian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 4
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 16
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 19
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Wagner: Tannhauser - 18


----------



## science

I wonder if any of the Wagner supporters are willing to make a deal? I'd be wiling to exchange my immediate support of Wagner for a Wagner supporter's subsequent support of Rossini.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Janacek / Mozart M

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 16
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 19
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12
Wagner: Tannhauser - 18


----------



## hespdelk

Rossini / Wagner / Mozart Ave

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 21
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12
Wagner: Tannhauser - 19


----------



## pjang23

Rossini Stravinsky Wagner

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 23
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 18


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
*Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia - 24*
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
*Wagner: Tannhauser - 17*

Schutz / Rossini / Wagner


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia

New Board: 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 17


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Brian / Wagner / Mozart AVC

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Wagner / Berlioz / Brian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
Wagner: Tannhauser - 20

I could have enshrined Wagner by voting against Mozart, but since that's impossible, I didn't.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus / Mathieu

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
*Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15*
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13
*Wagner: Tannhauser - 22*


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser

New Board: 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mozart: Misery/Ummmmm.... Brian, I guess.

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy: Children's Corner Suite / Mendelssohn: String Symphonies / Schutz 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Brian / Debussy / Janacek

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 1
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Mendelssohn Stravinsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 2
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 17
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mozart AVC/Brian/Schutz

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 2
*Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus - 19*
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
*Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12*


----------



## Conor71

Updated List:

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus

Updated Board:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 2
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After conor71

Berlioz/Janacek/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 2
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Mendellsohn / Berlioz / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10

Rzewski / Schutz / Mladi


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Debussy! / Stravinsky / Mathieu

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## Trout

Correcter board:

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 4
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11

CofAG accidentally added 4 to Mendelssohn instead of 2


----------



## Oskaar

Trout said:


> CofAG accidentally added 4 to Mendelssohn instead of 2


I am surprised that such, or simulars have not happened with my messy head so far....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


> CofAG accidentally added 4 to Mendelssohn instead of 2


Whoops! Silly me!


----------



## Trout

Since _La Valse_ has been shot down twice, how about this Ravel work?

After berghansson:

Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand / Schutz / Mathieu

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 4
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Berlioz / Brian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 5
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Berlioz / Brian / Schutz

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Brian / Stravinsky / Janacek

Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu Berlioz Stravinsky

*Berlioz: Harold en Italie - 18*
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## pjang23

Updated List:

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie

Updated Board:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## science

I'm going to be opposing Misericordias, because we have yet to enshrine so many other Mozart works I support more enthusiastically: Cosi Fan Tutte, The Abduction from the Seraglio, Eine Kleine Nachtumusik, Symphony #25, Piano Concerto #22, Violin Concerto #5, the string trio. Maybe also a flute concerto and a horn concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Fair enough. I would gladly give +2 points to his string trio or horn concerto no. 1.


----------



## science

After pjang23:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11

Schutz / Rzewski / Mozart <-- surprisingly, I'd say this is a "mainstream" vote!


----------



## Conor71

After Science:

Debussy/Brian/Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## BradPiano

After Conor71:

Mathieu/Brian/Ravel

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 1
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After BradPiano:

Mendelssohn / Ravel / Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices / Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 / Mathieu

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 2
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 11


----------



## tdc

After Trout: 

Stravinsky / Ravel / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 2
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Mendelssohn/Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 2
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After klavierspieler

Ravel/Janacek/Byrd

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 9
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after oskaar

Mathieu / Debussy/ Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

after huilunsoittaja:

Debussy / Ravel / Rzewski

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8


----------



## pjang23

Hmm, Stravinsky dropped off the board. Pärt's Fratres or Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten?

Stravinsky Mathieu Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 12
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15


----------



## Oskaar

pjang23 said:


> Hmm, Stravinsky dropped off the board.


My fault...sorry


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 1
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15

Rzewski / Glass / Mathieu


----------



## science

Hello Berghansson! Welcome to the project!


----------



## science

Schutz got 4 negative votes in the last round, so I will abandon that. Sorry guys, I didn't realize it was such an unpopular choice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Mozart Trio / Glass / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 3
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Mozart 563 / Mendelssohn / Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 10
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 5
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

It's not that I don't like it, science, but there's nothing else to vote against.

After mmsbls:

Janacek/Mendelssohn/Glass

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 5
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Byrd / Mozart: Divertimento / Mathieu

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 15


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Brian / Mendelssohn

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 10
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
*Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 17*


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"

Updated Board:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 10
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 6
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> It's not that I don't like it, science, but there's nothing else to vote against.


No problem, man, I know the feeling.

It really is a deserving work, so I'll try again when we get around 400 or so. Hopefully by then you (and others) will have found some other things to vote against!


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu MozartDiv Mendelssohn

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 12
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 7
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Mathieu / MozartDiv / Mendelssohn

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 8
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After hespdelk

Mozart trio / Mathieu / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 10
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Mozart Divertimento/Brian/Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 3
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

science said:


> Hello Berghansson! Welcome to the project!


Thank you! This project is genious  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Debussy / Ravel / Byrd

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 2
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 8
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mozart 563 / Mendelssohn / Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 2
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 15
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Byrd / Mozart: Divertimento / Mathieu

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 15
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after the Trout 

Mathieu / Debussy / Mozart Div

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 16
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Mathieu / Glass / Mozart DiV

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 9
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Mendelssohn/Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## pjang23

Thanks for all the support for Mathieu 

Pärt Mathieu MozartDiv

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 12
*Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19*
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4

Updated Board:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart 563 / Mendelssohn / Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 7
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 14
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Mozart Div/Brian/Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 4
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 16
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Byrd / Mozart: Divertimento / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 17
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
*Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12*
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
*Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563 - 19*
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4

Mozart / Rzewski / Mendelssohn


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583

New board: 

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## tdc

After science:

Debussy / Ravel / Byrd

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 5
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## hespdelk

*Palestrina: Stabat Mater* / *Bruckner: Symphony N.3* / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 5
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3

A couple of new nominations seeing as a few more pieces have made the list..


----------



## science

I think I'll actually defend the Schutz (that is, continue voting for it) because I suspect that some of the hostility to it will be redirected onto Rzewski when it disappears from the list. 

The people voting against it should really give it a listen.


----------



## pjang23

Part Debussy Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 5
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Pärt / Byrd / Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 3

I _love_ "Fratres" *so* much! Especially the violin and piano version on this particular recording. Breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## science

after CofAG:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 0
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 11
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5

Schutz / Rzewski / Bruckner


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hehe. I love how many variations on my username you guys have come up with. COAG, CofAG, Composer, ComposerOfThings[Whatshisface]Doesn'tLike....


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ravel / Mendelssohn / Brian

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 7
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 6
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Byrd / Ravel / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 7
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 9
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## science

I had a fair bit of trouble getting the numbers to add up, but I think this is the correct composer count as of #353: 

26 - Beethoven, Mozart
25 - Bach
24 -
23 -
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 - Schubert
15 - Brahms
14 -
13 -
12 -
11 - Schumann
10 - Mahler
9 -
8 - Haydn, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
7 - Bartok, Chopin, Debussy, Dvorak, Ravel, Wagner
6 - Prokofiev, Shostakovich
5 - Bruckner, Handel, Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi
4 - Berlioz, Janacek, Liszt, Sibelius
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berg, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Josquin, Messiaen, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Buxtehude, Copland, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glazunov, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Part, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Rossini, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Webern


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Brian / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

*Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem* / Debussy / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 8
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
*Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem* - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Bruckner/Byrd/Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2*
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## Conor71

^^^^ Whoops! cheers for the correction


----------



## pjang23

Part Debussy Mozart

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Pärt / Penderecki / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 9
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4

I think we need more female composers


----------



## Air

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Brian / Byrd / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 10
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 6
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 4


----------



## science

after Air: 

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 10
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 12
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6

Schutz / Rzewski / Ravel


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ravel / Mendelssohn / Part

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 10
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^ How could you _do_ that to "Fratres?" It is the most beautiful piece in the world!!! Must give it +2 points on my next vote.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Byrd / Ravel / Janacek

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 15
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Glass / Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 17
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6


----------



## tdc

Just looking through the numbers a little bit, and at this point I'd like to throw it out there that I'd definitely support something by Haydn (piano sonatas?) and Faure (another chamber piece?) in the near future.


----------



## pjang23

Lots of good picks for Haydn (piano sonatas, string quartets, any "Sturm und Drang" symphony, Piano Concerto No.11), but yeah, he actually doesn't have a solo keyboard work yet. I would support Piano Sonata No.62 or the Andante with Variations in F minor.

Part Ravel Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 18
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6


----------



## science

Those are both good ideas, and I'd be happy to help a bit with either. 

Right now, personally, I'm in a "get more guys on the list" mood. It'll be nice to see Byrd, Glass, Part, maybe even Rzewski and Schutz get a work on the list. (I guess it'll be nice to get Brian on the list too, though I don't know that work.)

Who else are we missing?


----------



## pjang23

Our unranked list is a good supplement to the CM Project. 

Clara Schumann (Piano Concerto, Romances for Violin and Piano, Piano Trio) is a notable omission.

Also, Alkan(!!) doesn't have an entry yet. We could do Op.39 Etudes, or group all the etudes together. I would say just nominating Op.39 would be a more helpful recommendation.

Bernstein, Busoni and Hummel also don't have entries. I'd also support a Medtner or Scarlatti sonata.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Those are both good ideas, and I'd be happy to help a bit with either.
> 
> Right now, personally, I'm in a "get more guys on the list" mood. It'll be nice to see Byrd, Glass, Part, maybe even Rzewski and Schutz get a work on the list. (I guess it'll be nice to get Brian on the list too, though I don't know that work.)
> 
> Who else are we missing?


Satie, Corelli, Poulenc, and Dowland are probably the biggest omissions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Those are both good ideas, and I'd be happy to help a bit with either.
> 
> Right now, personally, I'm in a "get more guys on the list" mood. It'll be nice to see Byrd, Glass, Part, maybe even Rzewski and Schutz get a work on the list. (I guess it'll be nice to get Brian on the list too, though I don't know that work.)
> 
> Who else are we missing?


Fanny Mendelssohn, Clara Schumann, Alice Mary Smith, Amy Beach, Sofia Gubaidulina and Ellen Taaffe Zwillich.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^  Goodness gracious! I can't believe I forgot Kaija Saariaho!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

*Zwillich: Symphony no. 1* / Pärt / Debussy

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 18
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 6
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Penderecki / Debussy / Schutz

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 18
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hey! How come no one recommended Mahler's 8th, the Symphony of a Thousand, much earlier? :O Pity it's not in the top 100, or 50! I'll put it on the board next time, if no other does.


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Ravel / *Beach: Piano Concerto* / Brian

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
*Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand - 20*
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand

New board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Satie: Socrate / Handel: Four Coronation Anthems (we need more of this guy) / Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

Bruckner/Glass/Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 13
Mozart: Misericordias - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After An Die Freude:

Mendelssohn / Glass / Mozart

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 15
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

debussy / glass / byrd

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 11
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 15
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

Surprised to see the Beach Piano Concerto there (hehe, that's kinda a catchy label ), because I actually heard it on the radio less then a week ago.


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Part Debussy

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 11
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 17
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Bruckner/Byrd/Debussy

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 17
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Conor71:

Janacek/Mendelssohn/Pärt

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 18
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 7
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Oskaar

After some good food at my sister and brother, I have some listening to do before woting again..


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 18
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

Schutz / Rzewski / Debussy


----------



## science

Lots of participation! It's good to see the new people, and good to see An Die Freude back again.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven's 4th anyone?


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

*Mahler: Symphony No.8* / Penderecki / Palestrina

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 1
Janacek: Mladi - 7
*Mahler: Symphony No.8 - 2* 
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 18
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Byrd / Handel / Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 14
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 2 
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 18
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Haydn / Handel / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 14
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 18
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Air

Regarding the composers who have not yet made the list, anyone up for supporting one of these? Please let me know. 

In approximate order of priority -

Alkan - Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 (I'm putting this one on next turn for sure )
Poulenc - Gloria
Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Cage - Sonatas and Interludes
Stockhausen - Gruppen
Busoni - Piano Concerto
Boulez - "...explosante-fixe..."
C.P.E. Bach - Flute Concerto in D minor
Pachelbel - Magnificat-Fugues
Saariaho - L'amour de loin
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
C.Schumann - Piano Trio
Kraus - Symphony in C minor
Taneyev - Piano Quintet
Lully - Atys
Gubaidulina - Offertorium
Roussel - Bacchus et Ariadne
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet

I might add a Varese or Villa-Lobos work at anytime too!


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> Regarding the composers who have not yet made the list, anyone up for supporting one of these? Please let me know.


I would strongly support:

Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
C.Schumann - Piano Trio
Kraus - Symphony in C minor

In roughly this order


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mendelssohn / Beach / Byrd

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
*Mendelssohn: String Symphonies - 20*
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

New board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Haydn / Byrd

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Haydn Part

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## science

Air said:


> Regarding the composers who have not yet made the list, anyone up for supporting one of these? Please let me know.
> 
> In approximate order of priority -
> 
> Alkan - Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 (I'm putting this one on next turn for sure )
> Poulenc - Gloria
> Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
> Cage - Sonatas and Interludes
> Stockhausen - Gruppen
> Busoni - Piano Concerto
> Boulez - "...explosante-fixe..."
> C.P.E. Bach - Flute Concerto in D minor
> Pachelbel - Magnificat-Fugues
> Saariaho - L'amour de loin
> Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
> C.Schumann - Piano Trio
> Kraus - Symphony in C minor
> Taneyev - Piano Quintet
> Lully - Atys
> Gubaidulina - Offertorium
> Roussel - Bacchus et Ariadne
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> 
> I might add a Varese or Villa-Lobos work at anytime too!





mmsbls said:


> I would strongly support:
> 
> Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
> Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
> C.Schumann - Piano Trio
> Kraus - Symphony in C minor
> 
> In roughly this order


I can also support the Corelli a bit, and would not vote against Stockhausen, Busoni, or Gubaidulina. I'd like to listen to them again before I promise to vote for them. If Stockhausen proved too controversial for Air's voting to be sufficient (I think he only votes once a day), then I'd help. But Air and I together may well be insufficient.

I'll get to the Alkan soon, and we'll see.

Anyway, for the foreseeable future most of my votes must go to Byrd, Glass, Handel, Haydn, Rzewsi, and Schutz.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 11
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 9
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

Schutz / Rzewski / Debussy


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Bruckner/Byrd/Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 9
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Oskaar

Edit...........


----------



## Oskaar

After conor71

Mahler/Bruckner/Haydn

Beach: Piano Concerto - 2
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 9
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

after oskaar:

Beach / Bruckner / Brian

Beach: Piano Concerto - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 9
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after mmsbls

Zwillich / Beach / Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 12
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 16
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ComposerOfAvantgarde:

Mahler / Debussy / Byrd

Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 11
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 17
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Byrd / Handel / Glass

Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 17
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Byrd/Pärt

Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 14
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 17
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Brian / Byrd (just temporarily down voting)

Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 19
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Klavierspieler: I'll help you support Janacek now, if you'll help me get Mahler on the list after that. Deal?


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Alkan / Corelli / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 19
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After Air

Mahler/Bruckner/ Haydn

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 19
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

berghansson said:


> Klavierspieler: I'll help you support Janacek now, if you'll help me get Mahler on the list after that. Deal?


Hmmm... *grumble, grumble, grumble* I guess so.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Debussy Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
*Debussy: Children's Corner Suite - 20*
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite

New board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Klavierspieler said:


> Hmmm... *grumble, grumble, grumble* I guess so.


Thanks! I always trust piano players


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Bruckner/Part/Penderecki

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 8
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 4
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Rzewski / Schutz / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Brian / Haydn / Bruckner

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 3
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Corelli / Palestrina / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 3
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mahler/Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

I logged on today with 254 new likes - thought there must be a bug in the system; but instead it was Klavierspieler going through liking my posts in this thread. I'd guess that he needed at least half an hour to do that.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Part Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 15
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Byrd / Handel / Bruckner


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Bruckner/Byrd/Schutz

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 16
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 16
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Janacek / Mahler / Satie

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 16
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 1
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

I like Satie in general, but Socrate is a big yawn :-O. Why not the Gymnopedies or Gnossiennes?


----------



## Trout

Well, it's my favorite work by him, but to each his own.

After berhansson:

Byrd / Satie / Bruckner

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices - 18*
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
*Pärt: Fratres - 11*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices

New board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

I hadn't paid attention to the Satie nomination, assuming it was a minor piano piece, but I looked it up and I have neither heard it nor heard of it before. For the foreseeable future I have things to support, but in the first place I would like Satie to get on our list (would support Gnossiennes or Gymnopedies), and in the second, once I've familiarized myself with the work I might be willing to join you in support of it. 

Discoveries like this are the fun of the project. I am a convert to Glass's violin concerto because of this; I hope more people are giving Schutz a chance too.


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> I logged on today with 254 new likes - thought there must be a bug in the system; but instead it was Klavierspieler going through liking my posts in this thread. I'd guess that he needed at least half an hour to do that.


I figured that you so kindly like all of our posts, someone ought to return the favor. 

The only exceptions I have made are when you say you're going to vote for pieces I don't like.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mahler/Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 7
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Brian / Haydn / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 2
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Alkan / Haydn / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 9
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after air

Mahler/Bruckner/ Haydn

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Part Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 5
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Schuztz / Rzewski / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Haydn / Handel / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 12
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mahler/Penderecki

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 4
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 12
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Alkan / Haydn / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 6
Beach: Piano Concerto - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 6
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Glass / Haydn / Palestrina

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 6
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 14
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Alkan Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 7
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Bruckner/Corelli/Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 7
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Air

The joy of teamwork... 

After Conor71:

Haydn / Alkan / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
*Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 - 18*
*Janacek: Mladi - 11*
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
*Pärt: Fratres - 11*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
*Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11*
Satie: Socrate - 2
*Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11*
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Air

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52


Updated Board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after Air: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Glass / Corelli / Mahler


----------



## Cygnenoir

after Science:

Janacek / Mahler / Rzewski

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Corelli / Beach / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After mmsbls

Bruckner/ Mahler / Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 6
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Handel / Satie / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bruckner/Mahler/Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Glass / Bruckner / Zwilich

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 8
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Alkan / Brian / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Part Bruckner Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 - 19*
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
358. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Updated Board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Part/Mahler/Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 10
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3

Rzewski / Glass / Beach


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Janacek / Mahler / Rzewski

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 8
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Handel / Palestrina / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Mahler/Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 10
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Brian / Glass / Zwilich

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 10
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Alkan / Brian / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Part Palestrina Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 3
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Palestrina / Part / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Oskaar

After hespdelk


Mahler /Pendrecki/ Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

Glass / Schutz / Janacek


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Part/Corelli/Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 10
Janacek: Mladi - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After conor71:

Janacek / Mahler / Händel

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 9
Janacek: Mladi - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Janacek/Mahler/Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 9
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Satie / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 11
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after the Trout

Glass / Corelli / Penderecki

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 11
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

There are many nominations right now, but many very low. Perhaps this list needs a more inspiring nomination...


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Glass / Brian / Part

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 12
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 11
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Glass Alkan Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 13
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 11
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Alkan / Brian / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 11
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## science

after Air:

*Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15*
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
*Glass: Violin Concerto #1 - 22*
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
*Pärt: Fratres - 15*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2

Handel / Glass / Part


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1

Updated Board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmbls:

Janacek / Mahler / Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 13
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Handel / Satie / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 15
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Handel / Rzewski / Zwilich

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 17
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## hespdelk

Palestrina / Part / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 17
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini: Requiem in C minor / Handel / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 15
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 18
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Alkan / Brian / Mahler

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 17
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 18
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Oskaar

After Air


Mahler/ Handel / Alkan

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 19
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar:

Janacek / Mahler / Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 19
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 13
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 21
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1

Handel / Schutz/ Janacek


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 21
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## JAKE WYB

after mms bls

Janacek/mahler 8th/Handel

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 20
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## tdc

After Jake WYB:

Handel / Corelli / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 22
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 5
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Satie / Handel / Janacek

*Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16*
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
*Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems - 23*
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
*Pärt: Fratres - 16*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems


Updated Board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Oskaar

After Trout


Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter)/Pendrecki/ Pärt

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 16
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 2
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## pjang23

Alkan Cherubini Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 18
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Alkan / Cherubini / Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 20
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 12
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## science

after Air: 

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 20
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14

Rzewski / Schutz / Zwilich


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 20
Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 17
Janacek: Mladi - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Janacek / Mahler / Corelli

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 20
Beach: Piano Concerto - 11
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 20
Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Alkan / Corelli / Nielsen

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 22
Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 17
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Part/Mahler/Janacek

Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 22
Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 4
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 17
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## pjang23

Alkan Cherubini Corelli

*Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 - 24*
Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39


Updated Board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23


Nielsen/Pendrecki/ Pärt

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Janacek: Mladi - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15

Corelli / Schutz / Mahler


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science: 

Janacek / Mahler / Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Corelli / Beach / Brian

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Poulenc: Gloria / Busoni: Piano Concerto / Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 1
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Corelli/Janacek/Pärt

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 1
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 22
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Corelli / Rzewski / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 1
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
*Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 24*
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6

Updated Board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 1
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes! Something I really like now on the board!

after tdc 

Poulenc/ Busoni / Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## pjang23

Janacek Part Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Oskaar

I think small bagatells like Nielsens "the fog is lifting" has small chanses. I have tried before with Sinding. But I think it is a shame that they dont reach up. Classical music, and what we want to present with this thread, is also small brilliant pieces. I think they representate a special form... The composer consentrate ideas and urge to shape something, into a little piece.


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes! Something I really like now on the board!


Do you know that you can add stuff any time you vote?


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

I like my B's. 

Busoni / Brian / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 4
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 7
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14

Edit: Originally typed "B's" without the apostrophe and it was censored. Wups.


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Satie / Poulenc / Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 13
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> Do you know that you can add stuff any time you vote?


Yeah, I'm just waiting around. For little reason.  Although I prefer not as many nominations all at the same time.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 18
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15

Part / Schutz / Beach


----------



## tdc

After science:

Part / Brian / Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 20
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Part/Brian/Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Pärt: Fratres - 22
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15


----------



## pjang23

Part Janacek Brian

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
*Pärt: Fratres - 24*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres

Updated Board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 [has returned] / Beach / Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 14
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## science

after ComposerOfAvantGarde: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2

Schutz / Rzewski / Beach


----------



## science

Here is our composer chart: 

26 Beethoven, Mozart 
25 Bach 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17
16 Schubert
15 Brahms 
14
13
12
11 Schumann 
10 Mahler 
9 Haydn, Mendelssohn
8 Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
7 Bartók, Chopin, Dvořák, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Janáček, Liszt, Sibelius 
3 Barber, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Berg, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Josquin, Messiaen, Pärt, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, 
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Buxtehude, Byrd, Copland, Corelli, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Rossini, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Webern


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Mahler / Janacek / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Janacek/Mahler/Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Poulenc / Satie / Janacek

Beach: Piano Concerto - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 7
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beach / Palestrina / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

I think it's time for a new thing. 

*Glazunov The Seasons Op. 67* / Poulenc / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Glazunov: The Seasons - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 3
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 15
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Brian / Schutz / Nielsen

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Glazunov: The Seasons - 2
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 2
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc

Nielsen/ Glazunov / Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 5
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Someone added the Nielsen flute piece?  I'm sorry I didn't see that! I'll vote for that next time.


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Janacek Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Janacek: Mladi - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2

Rzewski / Janacek / Beach


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yay!

After science:

Janacek/Mahler/Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
*Janacek: Mladi - 23*
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
*Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16*
Satie: Socrate - 8
*Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16*
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi

Updated Board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 4
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 2
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony no. 1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Satie / Busoni / Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Rzewski / Brian / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Beach / Glazunov / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Beach / Zwillich / Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 7
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Beach Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 20
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Brian / Busoni / Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 19
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After Air:

Brian/Mahler/Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 1
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Oskaar

After Conor 71:

Pendrecki/Nielsen/Rzevski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 16
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3

Rzewski / Schutz / Beach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Satie / Poulenc / Nielsen

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Mahler/Berg: Lyric Suite/Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Berg: Lyric Suite
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Beach / Glazunov / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 19
Berg: Lyric Suite
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

Glazunov / Nielsen / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 19
Berg: Lyric Suite
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3

Uh oh, what's up with the Berg Lyric Suite having no points by it?


----------



## Oskaar

Klavierspieler nominated it, it shall have 1 point I think


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Brian / Rzewski / Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 9
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 8
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Palestrina Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

It's been a long struggle for Havergal, so I guess he deserves it. (Terribly sorry, Gustav... Now you'll fight Amy, Frederic and Heinrich ;-))

Brian / Mahler / Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
*Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 24*
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"

Updated board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Oskaar

Is it allowed to do some promoting of the works with youtube clips for example?


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Mahler/Berg/Beach

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Poulenc / Satie / Nielsen

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3



oskaar said:


> Is it allowed to do some promoting of the works with youtube clips for example?


Of course! It is the preferred method of getting people to vote for your works as opposed to bribery and blackmail.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 19
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3

Rzewski / Schutz / Poulenc


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Mahler/Berg/Rzewski (sorry, science; only 'til Mahler's in)

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 6
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 9
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


> Of course! It is the preferred method of getting people to vote for your works as opposed to bribery and blackmail.


So blackmail is allowed?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So blackmail is allowed?


Totally. :devil:


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Palestrina / Mahler

Beach: Piano Concerto - 15
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Socrate - 11
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Beach / Glazunov / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwillich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

As of Brian: 

26 Beethoven, Mozart 
25 Bach 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17
16 Schubert
15 Brahms 
14
13
12
11 Schumann 
10 Mahler 
9 Haydn, Mendelssohn
8 Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
7 Bartók, Chopin, Dvořák, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Liszt, Sibelius 
3 Barber, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Berg, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Josquin, Messiaen, Pärt, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, 
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Bruch, Buxtehude, Byrd, Copland, Corelli, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Rossini, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Webern


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Votes for women

Listen to the *Zwillich*


----------



## mmsbls

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Votes for women
> 
> Listen to the *Zwillich*


Thanks for posting the Zwilich. I did not find it on youtube, and Naxos only has her second symphony. I heard the world premiere of her violin concerto a couple of months ago, and a couple of months earlier I heard a chamber work that was premiered last year.

Have you heard her second symphony? If so, I assume you prefer the first?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just realised I have been misspelling her name my whole life. Not "Ellen Taaffe Zwillich," Ellen Taaffe _Zwilich!_

And, no I haven't heard her second symphony. 

After mmsbls

Mahler / Zwilich / Rzewski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 11
Glazunov: The Seasons - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Palestrina Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 17
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Mahler / Penderecki / Beach

Yes! Mahler's in! :-D

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 8
*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - 24*
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8

Updated board:

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 8
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 4
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

nielsen/glazunov/Rzevski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 9
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

Carl Nielsen: Tågen letter


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Would it be possible to create a rule that says if you add something new to the board that the user thinks some people might not know, it would be best to accompany the addition with a YouTube video of the piece?


----------



## science

I will not observe that practice. I am ideologically opposed to listening to music on YouTube unless I can be assured that no copyright violation is involved.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Ah ok then. Hehe.


----------



## science

I don't think we have spotify in Korea yet, but those of you with it should be able to listen to anything we're likely to nominate.


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Schutz / Glazunov / Palestrina


----------



## Trout

After science:

Poulenc / Busoni / Nielsen

Beach: Piano Concerto - 16
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

I like Nielsen mainly for his symphonies, though.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beach / Glazunov / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Berg: Lyric Suite - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 11
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 10
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Berg/Palestrina/Penderecki

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 11
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After klavierspieler

nielsen/glazunov/Rzevski

Beach: Piano Concerto - 18
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after oskaar

For pure strategic reasons

Beach / Glazunov / Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 20
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 3
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Huilunsoittaja (correct?):

Penderecki / Poulenc / Satie

Beach: Piano Concerto - 20
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 18
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Beach/Berg/Schutz

Beach: Piano Concerto - 22
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Beach Rzewski Penderecki

*Beach: Piano Concerto - 24*
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto

Updated board:

Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 17
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 8
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Schutz / Rzewski / Poulenc


----------



## Trout

After science:

Poulenc / Satie / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 11
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Does nobody else like Socrate?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Berg/Palestrina/Poulenc

Berg: Lyric Suite - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 19
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Does nobody else like Socrate?


Well, I hadn't heard of it until it was nominated here, but I like Satie and I think I'd like it. I am a little uneasy about it beating his more famous piano works though.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Schutz / Berg / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 21
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Cherubini / Busoni / Schutz

Berg: Lyric Suite - 10
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 12
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 13
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 20
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schutz Palestrina Poulenc

Berg: Lyric Suite - 10
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 22
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Berg / Zwilich / Schutz

Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 21
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Poulenc / Penderecki / Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Schutz: The Christmas Story - 21
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

pjang23 to the rescue! You are my hero, dude.


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
*Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16*
Satie: Socrate - 9
*Schutz: The Christmas Story - 23*
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Schutz !! / Crumb / Cherubini


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie

New board: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 9
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 5
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Berg/Nielsen/Busoni

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 6
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

From now on I will devote all of my +2 votes to "Black Angels."

If Crumb supporters are willing to give points to Zwilich.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> From now on I will devote all of my +2 votes to "Black Angels."
> 
> If Crumb supporters are willing to give points to Zwilich.


I can't make a deal like that personally, since I haven't heard Zwilich yet. Also, I don't know that there are any other supporters of Crumb here. The Zwilich supporters are likely more numerous!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For you science. This is one I had prepared earlier.

(sorry it's from YouTube)



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Votes for women
> 
> Listen to the *Zwilich*


----------



## Oskaar

After Conor71:

Nielsen/Glazunov/Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Poulenc / Satie / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 13
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 16
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Berg/Palestrina/Poulenc

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 15
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Klavierspieler

Poulenc / Glazunov / Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Glazunov: The Seasons - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 17
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Go Poulenc go!


----------



## Cygnenoir

Science, what a pleasure to see Crumb on the board! I was just thinking of suggesting Vox Balaenae, but Black Angels is maybe an even better choice  A brilliant and terrifying piece, that sends chills down my spine by every listen. You have my support!

Crumb / Poulenc / Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 18
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Poulenc / Satie / Glazunov

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 8
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 20
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Busoni Poulenc Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 10
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
*Poulenc: Gloria - 21*
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria

New board: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 10
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Glazunov / Busoni / Crumb

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Glazunov: The Seasons - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Crumb / Berg / Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Glazunov: The Seasons - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 7
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 13
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde


Nielsen/ Glasunov / Crumb 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 13
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

I like a lot of modern music....But this Crumb work was terrible....In my opinion. No backbone in it...


----------



## science

After Oskaar: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Glazunov: The Seasons - 19
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 9
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Glazunov / Rzewski / Berg


----------



## Trout

After science:

Glazunov / Satie / Nielsen

*Berg: Lyric Suite - 14*
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14*
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
*Glazunov: The Seasons - 21*
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
*Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14*
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
*Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14*
Satie: Socrate - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons

New board: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 5
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 14
Satie: Socrate - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Rzewski / Penderecki / Crumb

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 14
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

Maybe I wasn't in the mood before, but upon listening to the Penderecki work a second time, I like it quite a bit more. I may even support it in the later rounds of the choral project. By the way, should we rename it to Penderecki's 7th symphony with its current title as its nickname?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Berg/Palestrina/Satie

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 15
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pjang23 said:


> 366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
> 367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8


Haha. Brian's Gothic is more recommended than Mahler's 8th. :lol:


----------



## hespdelk

Palestrina / Busoni / Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 17
Penderecki: 7 Gates of Jerusalem - 6
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

Trout said:


> Maybe I wasn't in the mood before, but upon listening to the Penderecki work a second time, I like it quite a bit more. I may even support it in the later rounds of the choral project. By the way, should we rename it to Penderecki's 7th symphony with its current title as its nickname?


I'm glad you're starrting to like it. It's that kind of music that grows on you after several listens. We could rename it if you want to


----------



## Cygnenoir

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha. Brian's Gothic is more recommended than Mahler's 8th. :lol:


I know, it's really pathetic... But no lists are perfect.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Penderecki / Crumb / Satie

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 17
Penderecki: Symphony No. *7* "*7* Gates of Jerusalem" - *7*
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Busoni Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 8
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 19
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23


Nielsen/ Pendrecki / Crumb 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 19
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 15
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Stop down-voting Black Angels!!! :scold:


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 10
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 19
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 8
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Rzewski / Crumb / Cherubini


----------



## Trout

Penderecki was supposed to have 8 from post #1009 plus oskaar's vote bringing it to 9.

After science:

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer / Paganini: 24 Caprices / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 9
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 19
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 17
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Palestrina/Berg/Rzewski

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 9
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 21
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Socrate - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

Sorry, I mixed my +2 and +1 points in the last post... Penderecki was corrected, but Crumb should have 3 points now.

After Klavierspieler:

How about some french piano music? =)

*Satie: Gymnopedies* / *Debussy: Suite Bergamasque* / Satie S

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque* -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 9
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 21
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
*Satie: Gymnopedies* - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after berghansson

Excellent new nominations!

However, before I vote for them, I would like to ask the coordinators of this Project to check if both the Debussy and Satie have been nominated in the past.

Nielsen / Palestrina / Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 22
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Debussy and Satie are not currently on the master list.

Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio / Palestrina / Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
*Palestrina: Stabat Mater - 23*
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater

New board:

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rzewski / Penderecki / Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 10
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha. Brian's Gothic is more recommended than Mahler's 8th. :lol:


Wait a second - weren't you the one who nominated Brian's symphony? (before Mahler 8?)


@ berghansson - I don't think its really pathetic if you look at it in the sense that Mahler had 10 works (and seven symphonies) enshrined before Brian's Gothic Symphony and the current score is Mahler 11 works enshrined to Brian's 1. I could easily point out many works by Bach, Beethoven and Mozart etc. that are probably better than many works on this list too - but our list is definitely not about trying to be the perfect objective list of greatness.

I should also add that to tell you the truth after hearing Brian's first and second symphonies I believe he is an under-rated composer who will likely continue to gain recognition. I really don't consider his works as being so far below Mahler's at this time.


----------



## Cygnenoir

> @ berghansson - I don't think its really pathetic if you look at it in the sense that Mahler had 10 works (and seven symphonies) enshrined before Brian's Gothic Symphony and the current score is Mahler 11 works enshrined to Brian's 1. I could easily point out many works by Bach, Beethoven and Mozart etc. that are probably better than many works on this list too - but our list is definitely not about trying to be the perfect objective list of greatness.


Maybe I need to explore Brian a bit more. But to me, it still is a bit pathetic that Mahler 8 is enshrined way below most of his other symphonies. I equate it with his second. But hey, that's me! It's impossible to please everyone, and we're just doing this for fun ;-)


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc

nielsen/ Penderecki / crumb

Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

tdc said:


> Wait a second - weren't you the one who nominated Brian's symphony? (before Mahler 8?)
> 
> 
> @ berghansson - I don't think its really pathetic if you look at it in the sense that Mahler had 10 works (and seven symphonies) enshrined before Brian's Gothic Symphony and the current score is Mahler 11 works enshrined to Brian's 1. I could easily point out many works by Bach, Beethoven and Mozart etc. that are probably better than many works on this list too - but our list is definitely not about trying to be the perfect objective list of greatness.
> 
> I should also add that to tell you the truth after hearing Brian's first and second symphonies I believe he is an under-rated composer who will likely continue to gain recognition. I really don't consider his works as being so far below Mahler's at this time.


Yes I was the one who nominated it. I think it's unusual to see a more accessible and better known Mahler symphony coming _after_ Brian's "Gothic."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Crumb / Berg / Debussy

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque -0*
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## mmsbls

Zwilich was dropped by mistake.

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 2
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky/Chausson/Satie

Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 2
Satie: Socrate - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after Conor71:

*Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
*Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
*Crumb: Black Angels - 4
*Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13*
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
*Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido! - 20*
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Rzewski / Satie G / Berg


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!

New board: 


Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 1
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Satie: Socrate / Paganini / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak: Serenade for Strings / Sibelius: Finlandia / Crumb

Berg: Lyric Suite - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Sibelius: Finlandia - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Berg/Tschaikowsky/Busoni

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Sibelius: Finlandia - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> After mmsbls:
> 
> Berg/*Tschaikowsky*/Busoni


Actually it's spelt Чаиковский.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Klavierspieler

Sibelius / Dvorak / Penderecki

Berg: Lyric Suite - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 10
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Sibelius: Finlandia - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Thank you to whoever brought up Finlandia and the Dvorak Serenade, those are mightily fine works.


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Berg / Penderecki / Nielsen

Berg: Lyric Suite - 17
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Sibelius: Finlandia - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Cherubini / Penderecki / Berg

Berg: Lyric Suite - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 10
Sibelius: Finlandia - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After hespdelk:

Berg/Sibelius/Satie (Socrate)

Berg: Lyric Suite - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Berg Tchaikovsky Penderecki

Berg: Lyric Suite - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Crumb / Berg / Cherubini

*Berg: Lyric Suite - 21*
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14*
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite

Updated board:

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde


nielsen/ Penderecki / crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 3
Satie: Socrate - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar:

Satie G / Sibelius / Satie S

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 5
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 3
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 2
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 7
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Satie / Crumb / Nielsen


----------



## Trout

I shall give up on Socrate considering how popular the Gymnopedies seem to be.

After science:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 7
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Cherubini / Satie G / Busoni

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 5
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

Dvorak / Sibelius / Penderecki

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After Huilunsoittaja


nielsen / pendrecki / crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Tchaikovsky SatieSocrate

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Crumb / Penderecki / Satie S

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Crumb / Zwilich / Nielsen

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 8
Satie: Socrate - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Satie Gymnopedies/Dvorak/Satie Socrate

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 8
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 10
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 5
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 8
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 3
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6

Tchaikovsky / Satie G / Penderecki


----------



## science

The ruthlessness to Socrate is going to accelerate my own purchase of it. I'm feeling sorry for Trout! So I want to help. I will try to buy it today and listen to it tonight.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 8
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6



science said:


> The ruthlessness to Socrate is going to accelerate my own purchase of it. I'm feeling sorry for Trout! So I want to help. I will try to buy it today and listen to it tonight.


I really appreciate that, though I don't feel that bad personally since the works stand on their own. I'm still glad Satie is getting some representation in this list. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 11
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Cherubini / Busoni / Nielsen

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
*Cherubini: Requiem in C minor - 20*
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

Updated Board: 

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 12
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 5
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Penderecki / Satie S

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Busoni Tchaikovsky Sibelius

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Crumb / Zwilich / Sibelius

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

nielsen/ pendrecki / Crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 14
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 4
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Penderecki / Satie G / Satie S

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 12
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 12
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 2
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7

Crumb / Tchaikovsky / Busoni


----------



## science

We're flying! It seems like I just did this, but it was actually 9 enshrinements ago. Here is the list as of #375. 

26 Beethoven, Mozart 
25 Bach 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17
16 Schubert
15 Brahms 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Haydn, Mendelssohn
8 Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
7 Bartók, Chopin, Dvořák, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Liszt, Sibelius 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, 
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Beach, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Bruch, Buxtehude, Byrd, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Webern


----------



## hespdelk

Schnittke / Busoni / Satie Gym

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 4
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 4
Sibelius: Finlandia - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 16
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 3
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 4
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Penderecki / Satie S (I'll support this work later in the project)

Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bartok: Sonatina/Sibelius/Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Tchaikovsky Busoni

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 11
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Satie G/Tchaikovsky/Paganini

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

After Conor71
nielsen/Penderecki/crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 18
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after oskaar

Dvorak / Sibelius / Penderecki

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Huilunsoitttaja

Crumb / Zwilich / Busoni

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 17
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 2
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer

Penderecki / Sibelius / Satie S

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 1
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Satie: Socrate - 1
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Satie: Socrate - 1
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8

Crumb / Gymnopedie / Nielsen


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bartok/Tschaikowsky/Satie S (sorry)

Bartok: Sonatina - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
Sibelius: Finlandia - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> After Klavierspieler:
> 
> Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb
> 
> Bartok: Sonatina - 6
> Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
> Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
> Crumb: Black Angels - 9
> Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 16
> Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
> Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
> Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 19
> Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
> Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 6
> Sibelius: Finlandia - 11
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
> Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


No no. Vote *down* the Dvorák and vote _up_ the Crumb (and the Penderecki)


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Penderecki / Nielsen

Bartok: Sonatina - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 20
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Tchaikovsky Dvorak

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 20
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Tchaikovsky/Paganini

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 20
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After conor71

Penderecki / Crumb / Chausson

And congratulations, Krszysztof!

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
*Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 22*
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"

Updated Board: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Crumb / Zwilich / Dvorák

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 4
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

After COAG

Sibelius / Paganini / Tchaik

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An Die Freude said:


> After COAG
> 
> Sibelius / Paganini / *Tchaik*


It is spelt Чаиковский.


----------



## Oskaar

After An Die Freude


nielsen/ Dvorak / crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 8
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is spelt Чаиковский.


Yeah, I couldn't be bothered writing out the whole thing :devil:


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 12
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 5
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Chausson / Crumb / Schnittke


----------



## Trout

After science:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Bartok: Sonatina - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

I think I will give up fighting for Nielsen.... I love dvorak, and I love Sibelus+++ But The little Nielsen piece is very close to my heart! I dont think I give up...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after the Trout

Dvorak / Nielsen / Bartok

Bartok: Sonatina - 7
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

ComposerOfAvantGarde
A female russian in Australia?!? In that case, the temperature (out of all her posts) is explained...


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Bartok/Dvorak/Zwilich

Bartok: Sonatina - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 12
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 18
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Alto Rhapsody / Busoni / Sibelius

Bartok: Sonatina - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 18
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Sibelius / Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 20
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 7
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Bartok / Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 20
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

And Antonin is also joining the party! After hearing the Serenade, I'll definately listen to more of him.

Dvorak / Sibelius / Chausson

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
*Dvorak: Serenade for Strings - 22*
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings

Updated Board:

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

oskaar said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde
> A female russian in Australia?!? In that case, the temperature (out of all *her posts*) is explained...


_His_ posts. And anyway I'm not Russian. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Crumb / Zwilich / Sibelius

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 13
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

oskaar said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde
> A female russian in Australia?!? In that case, the temperature (out of all her posts) is explained...


Anyway, I don't mind if you think that.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Chausson Sibelius

Bartok: Sonatina - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Bartok/Tschiakowsky/Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after klavierspieler: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 9
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Chausson / Crumb / Tchaikovsky


----------



## tdc

After science:

Schnittke / Bartok / Tchaikovsky

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Crumb / Sibelius / Brahms

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Busoni / Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Crumb / Zwilich / Brahms

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

deleted..........


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde


Nielsen/ Sibelius/ Crumb 

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 7
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 10


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Chausson / Paganini / Nielsen

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 20
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Sibelius / Satie / Chausson

Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Bartok/Tschaikowsky/Zwilich

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol* / Sibelius / Crumb

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 2
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

After mmslbs

Sibelius / Chausson / Rimsky

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 18
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 3
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 11
Sibelius: Finlandia - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

^looks like An Die Freude meant to subtract from Chausson and add to Rimsky-Korsakov so I'm assuming that is not a mistake even though the names are in reversed order...

After An Die Freude:

Schnittke / Bartok / Chausson

Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 17
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 3
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Sibelius: Finlandia - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after tdc...

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 17
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 3
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
*Sibelius: Finlandia - 24*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Sibelius / Crumb / Bartok


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia

New board: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 17
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 3
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after science

all for strategic purposes here:

Chausson / R-K / Satie

Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 4
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Chausson Bartok

Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 20
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 4
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Crumb / Римский-Корсаков  / Chausson

Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 5
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde


Nielsen/ paganini/ Crumb 

Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 19
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 5
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
*Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer - 21*
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Chausson / RK / Crumb


----------



## science

Not my first or second choice of Chausson's works, but it's a good one, and beggars can't be choosers. At least he's on the list. 

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer

New board: 

Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms: Double Concerto / Bach: English Suites / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 1
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 6
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

Would anyone support any of the following:

Enescu: Romanian Poem, Romanian Rhapsody No. 1
Berwald: Symphony No. 3
Bizet: Symphony in C
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would definitely support any Piazzola.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rimsky Korsakov / Brahms Double / Crumb

Bach: English Suites - 1
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 14
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> Would anyone support any of the following:
> 
> Enescu: Romanian Poem, Romanian Rhapsody No. 1
> Berwald: Symphony No. 3
> Bizet: Symphony in C
> Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)


I would support the Berwald and the Bizet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

@mmsbls That is, I would support the Piazzola if you support the Crumb.


----------



## mmsbls

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> @mmsbls That is, I would support the Piazzola if you support the Crumb.


How about if I stop voting against it? I don't think I could ever quite get myself to support it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> How about if I stop voting against it? I don't think I could ever quite get myself to support it.


Ok that'll do. It's a difficult piece to get your head around anyway!


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAlto Busoni Satie

Bach: English Suites - 1
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 6
Brahms: Double Concerto - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Will anyone support Alice Mary Smith's Symphony no. 2?


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Bach / Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 6
Brahms: Double Concerto - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Will anyone support Alice Mary Smith's Symphony no. 2?


I'll support this work if you help support Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

tdc said:


> I'll support this work if you help support Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto?


I will definitely support Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto!


----------



## hespdelk

Schnittke / Busoni / Bartok

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 6
Brahms: Double Concerto - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 13
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk

Satie / Schnittke / Brahms AR

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Alice Mary Smith: Symphony no. 2* / Crumb / Brahms

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 18
*Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 18
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Crumb / Satie / Nielsen


----------



## Oskaar

I loose the interrest a bit, when people make agrements. It is fine...but I ...lose interrest. Then suddenly it is not the music that counts, and what is the point then?


----------



## Oskaar

I can wote tactical, but I make my own ranking list, and wote more according to that, compared with tactics.
I am a grumphy old man, I now....


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Schnittke / Satie / Brahms Alto

Bach: English Suites - 2
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 17
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 20
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Brahms / Bach / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 17
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 20
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schnittke/Bartok/Satie

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 22
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

fter klavierspieler


Nielsen/ paganini/ Crumb 

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 8
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 22
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

*Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)* / Rimsky-Korsakov / Schnittke

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 9
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 21
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

R-K / Nielsen / Bartok

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 21
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Schnittke / Bartok / Crumb

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
*Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings - 23*
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

Updated Board:

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 4
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> I loose the interrest a bit, when people make agrements. It is fine...but I ...lose interrest. Then suddenly it is not the music that counts, and what is the point then?


Well, I can't speak for others but I only make deals involving works I would've supported anyway. So it _is_ still the music that counts. I also think if somebody is willing to make sacrifices and deals for works its because _they love the music_. I don't think compromising and cooperating with other people is a bad thing.


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Alice Mary Smith: Symphony no. 2*


Nice. As soon as Bartok and Satie are in, I'll be supporting this work.


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR Satie Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 6
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 17
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Oskaar

Alfabetisk

Adam: Giselle
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug”
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: Symphony #2
Borodin: String Quartet #2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”)
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”)
Debussy: Preludes
Debussy: String quartet
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dvorák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
Dvorák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
Dvorák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvorák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvorák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass”
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock" in D
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Janacek: Mladi
Janácek: On an Overgrown Path
Janácek: Sinfonietta
Janácek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janácek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor


----------



## Oskaar

Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection”
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142
Schubert: Piano Trio #2
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #2
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”)
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Vivaldi: Gloria
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: String Quartet


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> Well, I can't speak for others but I only make deals involving works I would've supported anyway. So it _is_ still the music that counts. I also think if somebody is willing to make sacrifices and deals for works its because _they love the music_. I don't think compromising and cooperating with other people is a bad thing.


Maybe not. It is only that I feel I loose interrest. But things swings!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Crumb / Piazzola / Brahms Alto

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 17
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 19
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Satie / Crumb / Nielsen


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bartok/Satie/Crumb

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 4
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 10
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 20
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Brahms / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 11
Satie: Gymnopedies - 20
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Piazzolla / Nielson

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 20
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR Satie Smith

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Satie: Gymnopedies - 21
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Satie / Smith / Tchaikovsky

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
*Satie: Gymnopedies - 23*
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies

Updated Board:

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

I'll try again...

*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque* / Crumb / Bartok

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2*
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / *Bruckner: Symphony N.3* / Bartok

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Bruckner: Symphony n.3 - 1
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 9

Going to give the Bruckner 3rd another attempt.


----------



## tdc

hespdelk said:


> Going to give the Bruckner 3rd another attempt.


Bruckner 3 recently made it in (work #359) feel free to vote for something else.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hespdelk

Crumb / Piazzola / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 19
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8

It looks like no one wants to vote for the Zwilich. I'll vote it down then.


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde 


Nielsen/ paganini/ Crumb 

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Crumb: Black Angels - 18
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Bach: English Suites - 3
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 20
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8

Crumb / Paganini / Busoni


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bach / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 5
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 20
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Piazzolla / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 5
Bartok: Sonatina - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Crumb: Black Angels - 20
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bartok/Crumb/Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 5
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Crumb: Black Angels - 21
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 2
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After klavierspieler

Crumb / Debussy / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 5
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
*Crumb: Black Angels - 23*
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels

Updated Board:

Bach: English Suites - 5
Bartok: Sonatina - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Bartok / Bach / R-K

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 14
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR Bartok Paganini

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 6
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 14
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23


Nielsen/brahms double/Rimsky-Korsakov

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 7
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Piazzola / Smith / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 7
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Brahms / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 13
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

R-K / Piazzolla / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

R-K / Nielsen / Bartok

Bach: English Suites - 6
Bartok: Sonatina - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 17
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Bartok/Bach/R-K

Bach: English Suites - 7
Bartok: Sonatina - 20
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 3
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok / Debussy / R-K

Bach: English Suites - 7
*Bartok: Sonatina - 22*
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina

Updated Board:

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 9
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 2
Brahms: Double Concerto - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6

Brahms Cello Sonata / RK / Brahms Double Concerto


----------



## pjang23

Wow, three Brahms works

BrahmsAR R-K Paganini

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 2
Brahms: Double Concerto - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 17
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Brahms Cello / Rimsky

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 8
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

tdc said:


> Bruckner 3 recently made it in (work #359) feel free to vote for something else.


It did? can't believe I missed it (or forgot.. ) .. ah well, all the better.


----------



## Oskaar

After hespdelk


Nielsen/brahms double/Rimsky-Korsakov

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 4
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 15
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Debussy / R-K / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 9
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 14
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Brahms / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 10
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony no. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 5

Brahms CS / Busoni / Brahms AR


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 8/Tschaikowsky/Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 10
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 8 - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

R-K / Piazzolla / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 10
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 8 - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR R-K Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 19
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 8 - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Webern / Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 19
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 3
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

I think I will give up Nielsen  Small pieces dont seem to do good. I will come up with something smashing!


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc

Berwald violin concerto in c/nielsen/Rimsky-Korsakov

Bach: English Suites - 9
*Berwald violin concerto in c* - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 11
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 13
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 3
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Bach / Brahms / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 5
Brahms: Double Concerto - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 3
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 12
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 19
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 3
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Brahms Cello / RK / Busoni


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

R-K / Brahms concerto/ Webern

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol - 21
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Trout

Huliunsoittaja unknowingly enshrined Rimsky.

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol

Updated Board:

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 14
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 2
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout's work:

Webern/Tschaikowsky/Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 12
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 10
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Piazzolla / Brahms DC / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 11
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Smith / Bach / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 6
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR Debussy Paganini

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 7
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Brahms Alto/Brahms Cello/Paganini

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 13
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Brahms Cello/ Brahms DC

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 9
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4


----------



## science

after hespdelk: 

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 7
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 4
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 4

Brahms CS / Tchaikovsky / Busoni


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Debussy / Webern / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 13
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 9
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson


Berwald /Brahms dc/smith

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 14
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 9
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Debussy / Tchaikovsky

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 14
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 10
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 12
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Paganini / Brahms / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 9
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 12
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Piazzolla / Berwald / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsAR Bach Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 5
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Webern/Tschaikowsky/Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 10
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 7
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Webern / Debussy / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 11
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

Brahms concerto / Debussy / Webern

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 17
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 12
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 8
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Huilunsoittaja

Debussy / Webern / Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 17
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9
Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 1


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Berwald /Brahms dc/Zwilich

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Double Concerto - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9
*Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 - 0*


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 14
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9

Brahms Cello / Double / Alto


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 13
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 14
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Brahms Alto/Bach/Piazolla

Bach: English Suites - 14
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 13
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71

Piazzolla / Berwald / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 14
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsDC Bach Tchaikovsky

Bach: English Suites - 15
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Bach: English Suites - 15
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Berwald / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 17
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / *Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2* / Bach

Bach: English Suites - 16
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk

Debussy / Webern / Brahms Alto

Bach: English Suites - 16
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 18
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Double Concerto - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson:

ach: English Suites - 16
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 9
*Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17*
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 15
*Brahms: Double Concerto - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17*
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 10

Brahms Cello / Double / Alto


----------



## science

New list: 

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto 

New board: 

Bach: English Suites - 16
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 15
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After science



Berwald /paganini/smith

Bach: English Suites - 16
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 16
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After oskaar:

Webern/Bach/Busoni

Bach: English Suites - 17
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 16
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 15
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Piazzolla / Brahms Cello / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 17
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto N.2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 16
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Paganini / Nielsen

Bach: English Suites - 19
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach / Smith / Brahms AR

Bach: English Suites - 21
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach BrahmsAR Piazzolla


Bach: English Suites - 23
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Debussy / Webern / Brahms AR

Bach: English Suites - 23
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Bach / Webern / Brahms alto

*Bach: English Suites - 25*
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18*
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites

Updated board:

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14


----------



## Trout

Two more operas

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Strauss: Salome / Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte / Nielsen

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 1
Nielsen: The fog is lifting (Tågen letter) - 1
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 16
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Piazzolla / Brahms CS / Nielsen

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 1
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14

Brahms CS / Mozart / Berwald


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsCS BrahmsAR Piazolla

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Webern / Debussy / Brahms AR

Berwald: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 16


----------



## science

I'd like to indulge in some more looking to the future.

Very soon I plan to support:
*Puccini: Madame Bovary* - quite an oversight! 
Adams: Shaker Loops 
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind

And later: 
Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
Orff: Carmina Burana
Perotin: Viderunt omnes (or anything else by him that I know) 
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: Odes (or any particular ode that I know, maybe esp. the Yorkshire Feast Song)
Ravel: Bolero
J. Strauss: Radetsky March 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Adams: Shaker Loops* / Piazzola / Debussy

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 16


----------



## tdc

After CoAG:

Debussy / Webern / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc



Berwald /adams/smith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 18
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 17


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 20
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 1 
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 17

Brahms CS / Puccini / Piazzolla


----------



## science

LOL - I typed "Madame Bovary" when I meant "Madame Butterfly."


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsCS Puccini Debussy

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 2
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Strauss: Salome - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart / Strauss / Smith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 15
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Webern/Tschaikowsky/Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 19


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Webern / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 21
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Debussy / Webern / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Piazzolla / Brahms CS / Webern

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 20


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Webern / Piazzola / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde




Berwald /adams/smith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 3
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Smith: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 22


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Mozart / Paganini / Smith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Piazzolla / Berwald / Webern

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 21


----------



## pjang23

Debussy BrahmsCS Webern

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 20


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after pjang23

Debussy / Medtner /Webern

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 27
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 16
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Webern/Tschaikowsky/Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 27
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 2
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 21


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22*
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
*Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - 29*
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
*Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22*
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 21

Debussy / Puccini / Brahms CS


----------



## science

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque

New board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Webern / Adams / Piazzolla

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 23


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto / Ravel: Miroirs / Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 1
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 23


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Webern / Piazzola / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 25


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 1
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde




Piazzolla /Berwald/webern

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 24
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 1
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 24


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Paganini / Strauss / Piazzolla

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 23
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 1
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 17
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 24


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Webern/Tschaikowsky/Piazzolla

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 22
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 1
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 18
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 26


----------



## pjang23

Webern Ravel Piazzolla

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 2
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 18
*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 - 28*


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6

New board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 2
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 2
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 18


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 3
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Piazzolla / Berwald / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 23
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 3
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 23
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 3
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20

Tchaikovsky / Paganini / Berwald


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Adams / Ravel / Brahms Alto

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 23
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Piazzola / Adams / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 26
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20


----------



## Oskaar

editing...........


----------



## Oskaar

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Berwald/Piazzolla/strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20*
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
*Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons) - 27*
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 3
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20*


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 583
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)

New board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Paganini / Strauss / Berwald

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tschaikowsky/Medtner/Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 3
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 22


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Puccini Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 4
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 24


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Will anyone be interested in supporting Michael Nyman's "Water Dances?"

Here is the Michael Nyman band playing an excerpt:


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 5
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Berwald / Brahms CS / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 15
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 5
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 24


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 5
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Adams / Ravel / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 24


----------



## science

after Berhansson: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 6
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 26

Tchaikovsky / Paganini / Berwald


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Adams / Gubaidulina / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 4
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 26


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Mozart / Tchaikovsky / Berwald

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
*Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20*
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 27*


----------



## Trout

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

New board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Berwald / Brahms CS / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 7
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 6
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Will anyone be interested in supporting Michael Nyman's "Water Dances?"


I was going to suggest his piano concerto, but after listening to all of Water Dances, I think I would rather support that. I first have to get either the Berwald or the Brahms CS in.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Medtner/Berwald/Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After klavierspieler:

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* / Adams / Brahms Alto

(I'll recommend listening to Book 5, 8 and 10. At least )

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2*
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 4
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Brahms Alto/Puccini/Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 5
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After Conor71



Berwald/paganini/strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 22
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 5
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Adams / Gubaidulina / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 22
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 5
Ravel: Miroirs - 7
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## Trout

I see that this will be another round of pushing works uphill.


----------



## pjang23

Ravel BrahmsAR Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 22
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 17
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 5
Ravel: Miroirs - 9
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Paganini / Strauss / Berwald

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 21
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 10
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 5
Ravel: Miroirs - 9
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 21
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 9
Strauss: Salome - 4

Busoni / Puccini / Gubaidulina


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Medtner/Grieg/Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 21
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 3
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 6
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 9
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Katspieler

Ravel / Grieg / Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 21
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 4
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 11
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Berwald / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 4
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 11
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 4
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 11
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Grieg / Adams / Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 9
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 11
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc



Berwald/brahms alto/strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 11
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Adams / Gubaidulina / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Berwald: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 5
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 6
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
*Berwald: Violin Concerto - 25*
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18*
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
*Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18*
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 3

Mozart / Puccini / Paganini


----------



## science

Berwald having parallel-parked its way in, here's the list: 

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto

And here's the new board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 18
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Paganini / Strauss / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 6
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Medtner/Grieg/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 7
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 12
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 12
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 7
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 13
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Brahms CS / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 7
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 13
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Grieg / Ravel / Brahms Alto

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 20
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 7
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Puccini/Mozart/Paganini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 9
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After conor 71



Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel: cello concerto wq 171/brahms alto/strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.p.e: cello concerto wq 171 - 2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 19
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 9
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Paganini / CPE Bach / Brahms CS

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.p.e: cello concerto wq 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 21
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 9
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Paganini / Strauss / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Paganini: 24 Caprices - 23
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 9
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## pjang23

Paganini Puccini Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
*Paganini: 24 Caprices - 25*
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## pjang23

We're almost at 400! 

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices

New board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 18
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms CS / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 20
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls

Brahms CS / Medtner / Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 14
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 14
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Brahms AR

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 22
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 7
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 9
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4

Brahms CS / Mozart / Busoni


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Grieg / Adams / Brahms Alto

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 18
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 11
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Adams / Gubaidulina / Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 - 24
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 11
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## tdc

^Looks like Brahms is in...

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 3
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 11
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## science

Here we are as of #393: 

26 Bach, Beethoven, Mozart 
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17 Brahms
16 Schubert
15 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
8 Bartók, Dvořák, Ravel
7 Chopin, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Liszt 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Bruch, Buxtehude, Byrd, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Crumb, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber


----------



## Oskaar

after ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bach, C.P.E./grieg/strauss


Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 17
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 12
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 8
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 12
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 9
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 3

Busoni / Mozart / Gubaidulina


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Strauss / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 12
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## pjang23

Busoni Puccini Gubaidulina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 21
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 12
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 11
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Medtner/Grieg/Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 13
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 11
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

*Bruch: Kol Nidre* / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 13
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 15
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 11
Ravel: Miroirs - 15
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 13
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Grieg / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 2
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 15
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Brahms/Bruch/Gubaidulina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 15
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 16
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Gubaidulina / Adams / Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 5
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 15
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bach, C.P.E./grieg/strauss


Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 18
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 11
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 10
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## science

after Oskaar:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 19
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 12
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 12
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3

Puccini / Mozart / Gubaidulina


----------



## Trout

After science:

Busoni / Mozart / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 21
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 16
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 12
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Medtner/Grieg/Busoni

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 20
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 12
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## pjang23

Busoni Puccini Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 3
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 22
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 13
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch: Kol Nidre / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 16
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Busoni: Piano Concerto - 22
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 13
Ravel: Miroirs - 16
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Busoni / Ravel / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
*Busoni: Piano Concerto - 24*
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 13
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto


Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 13
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Medtner / Puccini / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 14
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 3


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 7
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 4
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 17
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 3

Puccini / Medtner / Bruch


----------



## Oskaar

after hespdelk

Bach, C.P.E./grieg/strauss


Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 18
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 17
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 14
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Gubaidulina / Adams / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 18
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 14
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Grieg / Adams / Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 14
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 1


----------



## hespdelk

Medtner / Puccini / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 5
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Bruch: Kol Nidre / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 1


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Medtner/CPE Bach/Grieg (will return votes later)

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 19
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 17
Strauss: Salome - 1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Katspieler:

Ravel / Grieg / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 19
Strauss: Salome - 1


----------



## Trout

Goodbye Salome 

After Huilunsoittaja:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 / Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 19
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 19
Strauss: Salome - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 1


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Goodbye Salome


I'd like to bring it back soon. I've had too much to vote for lately, so I wasn't able to express my support.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 21
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 1


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Vivaldi Grieg


Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 19
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 21
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## Oskaar

after pjang23


Bach, C.P.E./grieg/medtner


AAdams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 21
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After oskaar

Gubaidulina / Adams / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 22
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 17
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2

Puccini / Strauss / Gubaidulina


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Vaughan Williams/Adams/Ravel

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 22
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 17
Ravel: Miroirs - 19
Strauss: Salome - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 7
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 22
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 17
Ravel: Miroirs - 19
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch: Kol Nidre / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 22
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 17
Ravel: Miroirs - 19
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Ravel / Puccini 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 24
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

VW/CPE Bach/Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 24
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 15
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Medtner / Puccini / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 24
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 20
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Ravel Gubaidulina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 23
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Gubaidulina / Adams / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 20
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2

Must get Gubaidulina's viola concerto in as soon as possible!


----------



## Oskaar

after ComposerOfAvantGarde



Bach, C.P.E./grieg/strauss


Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 21
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar:

Grieg / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 16
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## science

after bergansson: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 18
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2

Puccini / Strauss / Vaughan Williams


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Must get Gubaidulina's viola concerto in as soon as possible!


If I were you, I'd try to deal with a Medtner supporter.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> If I were you, I'd try to deal with a Medtner supporter.


How many are there?


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How many are there?


Enough to make it difficult for you.


----------



## hespdelk

Medtner / Puccini / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 2


----------



## hespdelk

As one of the Medtner supporters I'll chime in... I'm in favour of the Gubaidulina conerto as well, I haven't been voting against it. If you let the Medtner sail through, I'll even help you finish up on the Gubadulina right after. :tiphat:


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Vivaldi / Strauss / Medtner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 9
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch: Kol Nidre / Medtner / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Medtner / Ravel / Grieg

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 22
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 22
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Brahms Gubaidulina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 22
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 24
*Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 31*
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 22
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 22
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 24
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 22
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Gubaidulina / Adams / Ravel

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 22
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 26
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 19
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After COAG:

Grieg/VW/Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 24
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 26
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 18
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 24
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 26
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 13
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 4

Puccini / Strauss / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Vivaldi / Gubaidulina

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 11
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 24
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 24
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Grieg / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 26
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 25
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Gubaidulina / Adams / Grieg

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 25
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 27
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## tdc

After CoAG:

Gubaidulina / C.P.E. / Grieg (I'll stop voting against this once Gubaidulina is in.)

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 24
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 29
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## pjang23

That's two in a day 

Ravel Gubaidulina Grieg

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
*Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto - 30*
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Strauss: Salome - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 12
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 22
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 6

Puccini / Strauss / Bruch


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bruch / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 22
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 / Handel: Dixit Dominus / Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 23
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Grieg/VW/Ravel (will return votes)

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 25
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After klavierspieler:

Grieg / Adams / Ravel

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 27
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 7


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Grieg CPE

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces - 28*
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 9


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Grieg: Lyric Pieces

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After PF Chang's review:

Ravel / Strauss / Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 14
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 9

Yeah, even though I voted it down before, I actually do like part of Salome, the dance of the 7 veils.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Huilunsoitttaja

CPE Bach / Bruch / Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bruch / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 17
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 16
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Ravel: Miroirs - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 1
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 21
Ravel: Miroirs - 25
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 10

Ravel / Puccini / Bruch


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Handel / Puccini

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
*Ravel: Miroirs - 27*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 10


----------



## tdc

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
397. Ravel: Miroirs

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 16
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 20
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pjang23 said:


> 301. Vivaldi: Gloria
> 302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
> 303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
> 304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
> 305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
> 306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
> 307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
> 308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
> 309. Bruckner: Te Deum
> 310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
> 311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
> 312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
> 313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
> 314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
> 315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
> 316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> 317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
> 318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
> 319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
> 320. Berg: Wozzeck
> 321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
> 322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
> 323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
> 324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
> 325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
> 326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
> 327. Wagner: Lohengrin
> 328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
> 329. Ravel: Piano Trio
> 330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
> 331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
> 332. Chopin: Polonaises
> 333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
> 334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
> 335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
> 336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
> 337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> 338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
> 339. Schumann: Symphony #2
> 340. Borodin: Symphony #2
> 341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
> 342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
> 343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
> 344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
> 345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
> 346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> 347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
> 348. Wagner: Tannhauser
> 349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
> 350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
> 351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
> 352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
> 353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
> 354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
> 355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
> 356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
> 357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
> 358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
> 359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
> 360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
> 361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
> 362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
> 363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
> 364. Pärt: Fratres
> 365. Janacek: Mladi
> 366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
> 367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> 368. Beach: Piano Concerto
> 369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
> 370. Poulenc: Gloria
> 371. Glazunov: The Seasons
> 372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
> 373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
> 374. Berg: Lyric Suite
> 375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
> 376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
> 377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
> 378. Sibelius: Finlandia
> 379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
> 380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
> 381. Satie: Gymnopedies
> 382. Crumb: Black Angels
> 383. Bartok: Sonatina
> 384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
> 385. Brahms: Double Concerto
> 386. Bach: English Suites
> 387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
> 388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
> 389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
> 390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
> 391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
> 392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
> 393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
> 394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
> 395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
> *396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto*


Corrected list:

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs


----------



## pjang23

Puccini Vivaldi CPE

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
*Puccini: Madame Butterfly - 22*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 15
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## science

At 400, I suppose we'll start a new thread. 


As of #399: 

26 Bach, Beethoven, Mozart 
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17 Brahms
16 Schubert
15 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
8 Bartók, Dvořák
7 Chopin, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Grieg, Liszt, Puccini 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Bruch, Busoni, Buxtehude, Byrd, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Crumb, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber


----------



## science

Most of the works on the current board are ones I want to support (I think Adams, Mozart and Strauss are my highest priorities now), but as it is a short board right now I'd like to communicate my interest in supporting a few works: 

Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
Bax: Tintagel 
Berio: Sinfonia 
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety" 
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33 #3 or op. 26 #2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or 7 Teares 
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Ives: 3 Places in New England 
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Leoncavello: Pagliacci 
Locatelli: L'Arte del violin
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana 
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
Orff: Carmina Burana
Perotin: Viderunt omnes (or anything else by him that I know) 
Riley: In C
Stockhausen: Gruppen
J. Strauss I: Radetsky March 
J. Strauss II: Blue Danube
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Xenakis: Pleiades

Most of these works are by composers not yet represented on our list - for the most part, from here to #415, I will be willing to support the main works of almost any major composer not yet on our list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

CPE Bach / Adams / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 17
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11

Bach / Adams / Bruch


----------



## Cygnenoir

Science, I'm willing to support Berio, Ives, Orff, Riley and J. Strauss II, but most of it I haven't heard yet.
I also have my own list of works I'd like to see getting in among the 400's. First up is Ligeti's beautifully dark and haunting Requiem. Hope I will gather some support form at least one of you ;-)

*Ligeti: Requiem* / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 13
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
*Ligeti: Requiem - 2*
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Bruch / Vivald / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 19
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Most of the works on the current board are ones I want to support (I think Adams, Mozart and Strauss are my highest priorities now), but as it is a short board right now I'd like to communicate my interest in supporting a few works:
> 
> Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
> Bax: Tintagel
> Berio: Sinfonia
> Bernstein: Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety"
> Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
> Charpentier: Te Deum
> Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
> Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33 #3 or op. 26 #2
> Dowland: Lachrimae, or 7 Teares
> Dukas: Piano Sonata
> Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
> Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> Ives: 3 Places in New England
> Ives: Central Park in the Dark
> Ives: The Unanswered Question
> Leoncavello: Pagliacci
> Locatelli: L'Arte del violin
> Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
> Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
> Orff: Carmina Burana
> Perotin: Viderunt omnes (or anything else by him that I know)
> Riley: In C
> Stockhausen: Gruppen
> J. Strauss I: Radetsky March
> J. Strauss II: Blue Danube
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
> Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
> Weill: The Threepenny Opera
> Xenakis: Pleiades
> 
> Most of these works are by composers not yet represented on our list - for the most part, from here to #415, I will be willing to support the main works of almost any major composer not yet on our list.


I would strongly support:

Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
J. Strauss II: Blue Danube
and for Enescu - Romanian Poem or Romanian Rhapsody No. 1


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Vivaldi / Bach, C.P.E.

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 16
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## science

berghansson said:


> Science, I'm willing to support Berio, Ives, Orff, Riley and J. Strauss II, but most of it I haven't heard yet.
> I also have my own list of works I'd like to see getting in among the 400's. First up is Ligeti's beautifully dark and haunting Requiem. Hope I will gather some support form at least one of you ;-)


I'm sorry it won't be me, at least for awhile, as I don't have Ligeti's requiem and haven't heard it.

I love the fact that you'll help me with Orff and J. Strauss Jr., because I imagine those works will be lightning rods for negative votes.



mmsbls said:


> I would strongly support:
> Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
> Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
> J. Strauss II: Blue Danube
> and for Enescu - Romanian Poem or Romanian Rhapsody No. 1


OK! More help with Jr.! With 3 supporters, it will be hard to stop. But still, I think it'll be a fight.

I'm willing to change Enescu to Romanian Rhapsody #1; I don't know the poem. We'll get to Albinoni soon too.


----------



## Trout

@science, Pieces from your list I would support:

Bax: Tintagel 
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dowland: Lachrimae, or 7 Teares 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Ives: 3 Places in New England 
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Tasty Fish:

VW/Sibelius/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 18
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 16
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

@science: I haven't heard most of those works, but I would definitely support the Dowland.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

C.P.E. / Sibelius / Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 20
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## pjang23

And that makes 400 

CPE Brahms Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
*Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171 - 22*
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## pjang23

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck
321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2
331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2
341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie
351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1
361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi
366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria
371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto
386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400. Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## science

Ok, friends, this thread is done! The new thread is up and running, and nothing that happens here matters anymore!

This time the transition time was 18 minutes - last time it was 11. Next time, my goal will be to do it in 5.


----------

